# Aus Freude am Angeln



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2013)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Oktober



*Aus Freude am Angeln!​*

Der Gesetzgeber mischt sich in alle möglichen Lebensbereiche ein und er mischt auch viele auf.

Viele Gruppen bringen sich ein in die Gesetzgebung - mit unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen bei dieser Lobbyarbeit. Je nach Einfluss auf die jeweilige Regierung.

Das nennt man dann auch "Zeitgeist"!

Gesetzgeber und Zeitgeist verlangen seit langem, dass ich als Angler einen vernünftigen Grund haben muss, um Angeln gehen zu dürfen. 

Den habe ich:
*Freude am Angeln!!!​*

*Es gibt, wohl nicht nur für mich, tausende weiterer guter Gründe, *
warum Angeln grundsätzlich erlaubt ist:
*Ökologische, ökonomische, soziale, kulturelle, etc...*


Der Gesetzgeber kann mir natürlich abverlangen, dass ich heuchle..
Und eine bestimmte Motivation von mir einfordern, damit ich legal angeln darf.


*Was er nicht kann:
 Das wirkliche WARUM  in meinem Kopf gesetzlich vorschreiben!!​*

*DIE GEDANKEN SIND FREI!!*​

Dass man also nur dann angeln darf, wenn man zur Ernährung oder Hege angelt, das kann Gesetzgeber und Zeitgeist verlangen  - Und man kann das als Angler dann problemlos vor sich hertragen.

Der Begriff "Spaßangler" wird nun vom Zeitgeist und anglerfeindlichen Zeitgenossen ebenso diffamierend verwendet, wie nach den neuesten anglerfeindlichen Entgleisungen der Presse (NDR, Zeitungen, Zeitschriften) auch der Begriff "Trophäenangler"...

Eigentlich dachte ich ja, dass solche "Gesinnungsgesetzgebung", solche Hetze gegen Andersdenkende, so langsam vorbei wäre.


Daher bekenne ich hier freimütig:

Man nennt mich deswegen auch SPASSANGLER..



*Ich gehe angeln!!

Schlicht und einfach aus Freude am Angeln!!*


Und ich stehe auch hier öffentlich dazu......


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## wusel345 (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Moin Thomas, kannst mal einem Dummbeutel erkären, wie ich den Spaßangler in meine Signatur einbinden kann? Anscheinend bin ich zu doof dazu. #q|supergri

Gruß, Rüdiger


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Franz kümmert sich gleich drum...


----------



## wusel345 (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Dankeeee !!!!!


----------



## Franz_16 (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Schritt 1:
Den ganzen Kram aus dem Textfeld kopieren:

```
[URL="http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=272027"][IMG]http://www.anglerpraxis.de/spassangler.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
```

Schritt 2:
in der Signatur einfügen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/profile.php?do=editsignature


----------



## wusel345 (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Danke für deine Bemühungen, Franz, aber ich raff es nicht. Werde Kati bei nächster Gelegenheit mal anbimmeln, dann kann er es mir erklären. 

Gruß, Rüdiger


----------



## Franz_16 (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

hab dir den button in der signatur eingefügt.


----------



## Merlin (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Bei uns ist gerade ein großes Fest...und ich habe gestern mal zum Spaß eine Umfrage gemacht bei ganz normalen Leuten was sie mit dem Begriff:
SPASSANGLER verbinden...

Ich kann nur sagen mit solchen Aktionen hier schießen sich die Angler selbst ins Bein !!!! und ich kann auch nicht verstehen warum man immer provozieren muß #d

So jetzt könnt Ihr wieder auf mich einprügeln....


----------



## wusel345 (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Danke dir #h


----------



## Andal (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



Merlin schrieb:


> Bei uns ist gerade ein großes Fest...und ich habe gestern mal zum Spaß eine Umfrage gemacht bei ganz normalen Leuten was sie mit dem Begriff:
> SPASSANGLER verbinden...
> 
> Ich kann nur sagen mit solchen Aktionen hier schießen sich die Angler selbst ins Bein !!!! und ich kann auch nicht verstehen warum man immer provozieren muß #d
> ...



Du bist mit deiner Ansicht nicht alleine. Das Angeln mit solchen Aktionen auf das gleiche beschämenden Niveau anderer, meist recht hirnbefreiter Ausübungen der Fun-Society herunterzuziehen finde ich mehr als bedenklich, als reine Provokation und einen Volltreffer im Ofen.


----------



## Merlin (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



Andal schrieb:


> Du bist mit deiner Ansicht nicht alleine. Das Angeln mit solchen Aktionen auf das gleiche beschämenden Niveau anderer, meist recht hirnbefreiter Ausübungen der Fun-Society herunterzuziehen finde ich mehr als bedenklich, als reine Provokation und einen Volltreffer im Ofen.



Danke..
Das beruhigt mich ja das es auch Angler gibt die ähnlich denken :m


----------



## siloaffe (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Hmmmmm bei mir klappts auch nicht

Fraaaaaanz, mach mal bitte!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Habs Dir reingefrickelt..


----------



## siloaffe (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Du bist `n Schatz!!!!


----------



## Petrusjünger (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Stehe auch voll und ganz dahinter.

*Angeln just for Fun*

Die Reichsbedenkenträger, die sich hier schon outeten, mögen weiterhin beim Angeln ja achtgeben, dass sie nie nicht von Außenstehenden mit den bösen anderen "in einen Topf geworfen" werden oder gar als Provokation gesehen werden: 
Also immer schön heimlich angeln und immer schön nach oben wegducken und über die "beschämenden", "niveaulosen", "hirnbefreiten", ... Anglerkollegen herziehen.

P.S.
Könnte mir auch mal jemand beim Logo helfen? Bin durch das ganze niveaulose Fun-Angeln scheinbar schon so "hirnbefreit" und schaffe das scheinbar nicht.

P.P.S.
Danke schön


----------



## Andal (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Ich bin gerne, jederzeit und nach meinen Möglichkeiten bereit, mich in eine sinnvolle Intiative Pro Angeln einzubringen. Gar keine Frage!

Aber irgendwelche "Provo-Pickerl" und womöglich noch händchenhaltende Anglerketten rund um den Forellenweiher sind nicht mein Ding. Solche Kinkerlitzchen überlasse ich gerne denen unterm Regenbogen; deren Stil das auch traditionell ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Nur zur Klarstellung:
Niemand MUSS sich dazu bekennen, dass er aus Freude am Angeln angelt...

*Ich respektiere da jede andere Meinung!*

Siehe erstes Posting:
*Die Gedanken sind frei!!!!*

Ich hab aber schlicht die Schnauze voll, mich immer wieder von Angelgegnern, Medien, Politik und unseren Verbänden in eine Ecke drängen zu lassen!!

Mir war es für mich aber wichtig, das zu bekennen, auch öffentlich!

Ja, ich war schon immer etwas renitent. 

Einfach so schlucken, was "von denen da oben" verordnet wird?

Nicht mein Ding.....

Und als relativ "alter Sack" stamme ich aus einer Zeit, in der vieles in Bewegung war und sich vieles änderte...

Damals war Spaß am Sex zum Beispiel noch verdächtig..

Sex nur zur Zeugung innerhalb der Ehe war gesellschaftliches Credo..

Abtreibung???

Strafbar!!!!!

Aber schon damals gab es Menschen, die sich nicht vom gesellschaftlichen Mainstream, von moralinsauren, nach ihrem Selbstverständnis ethisch/moralischen Gutmenschen und Oberlehrern, ihre Art der Lebensführung vorschreiben lassen wollten. 

Um sich dann noch auch von übrig gebliebenen Blockwarten und Denunzianten kontrollieren zu lassen, ob man auch schön brav und gefügig ist...

Am 6. Juni 1971 gab es einen Sterntitel, in dem Frauen klar und öffentlich Stellung bezogen haben (ok. soooo alt bin ich auch nicht, da war ich grade 9. Das hat uns aber als Jugendliche Mitte/Ende der 70er immer noch beschäftigt).

*"Wir haben abgetrieben"*
Näheres dazu:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wir_haben_abgetrieben!


*Und ob man Sex nur zur Fortpflanzung haben darf oder Angeln nur zur Ernährung:*
Ich lasse mir nicht vorschreiben, welche Gesinnung meinem Tun zu Grunde zu liegen hat.

Nicht von der katholischen Kirche.

Nicht von der Politik und dem Gesetzgeber.

Und schon gar nicht von moralinsauren, sich moralisch/ethisch höherstehend dünkenden Gutmenschen!



Aber ich gehe nicht angeln ohne Freude dabei, nur zur Ernährung oder Hege.

Und stehe dazu!!

Es gibt tausend gute Gründe, angeln zu gehen!

Der einfachste für mich:
*Ich bin Mensch und habe Freude am Angeln!!!*

*Und so wie in den 1970ern Frauen sich zur Abtreibung bekannt haben, bekenne ich mich dazu zu angeln, schlicht weil mir das Angeln Freude macht!*


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Franz_16 (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Hier nochmal eine ausführlichere Anleitung zum einbinden des Buttons in der Signatur:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/september-2013/signatur-logo-spassangler-einbinden.html

Ist auch im ersten Posting zu finden.


----------



## siloaffe (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Nagut so hintergründig wie Thomas bin ich nicht, aber ich angle weils mir Spaß macht und das darf jeder wissen, alles andere wäre für mich geheuchelt! 
Mag auch sein das ich die Provokation mag aber so bin ich halt. 

Ich verbiege mich um mich der Mehrheit anzupassen und kann daher gut mit eventuellen Konsequenzen leben


----------



## Merlin (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Wir sind Angler und warum angeln wir ?
Weil es Spaß macht sonst wären wir keine Angler...damit ist doch schon alles klar !!!
Warum dann solche Aktionen ?? die nur irgendwelche Angler Gegner auf dem Plan rufen die uns das Leben noch schwerer machen !!
Völlig unnötig...
Mach doch mal eine Aktion ich gehe Angeln weil........mit der auch die Breite Masse der Menschen die NICHTS mit dem Angeln am Hut haben etwas anfangen können....anstatt diese auch zu verwirren oder zu Gegnern werden zulassen


----------



## NedRise (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Guten Morgen @Merlin,

ich kann deine Meinung zum Thema "Spassangler" Signatur nachvollziehen.  Und klar ist es ein bisschen provokant,aber den Spass gönnt ich mir.

Ich gehe nun mal aus Spass an der Freude angeln, es ist Passion und  Inspiration und es bringt mich gut durch den Alltag. Letztes WE habe ich  aber zwei Hechte mal entnommen da habe ich das spassige mit dem  praktischen verbunden:q

Ansonsten denke ich das die meisten(im trööt) hier gar nicht so weit  auseinander liegen, und sich bei einem persönlichen Gespräch schnell  einig würden, weil man sich dann wahrscheinlich manche Spitzfindigkeit  sparen würde. Das sind ja die tücken der non verbalen internet  Kommunikation.

Und so lange es gesittet zu geht mach das Diskutieren ja auch Spass. 

"Ich gehe angeln weil Aktion" fänd ich auch gut...

Gruss.

Michael

P.S. habe das aus dem der Stein rollt thread rüberkopiert


----------



## siloaffe (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Warum zieht jemand ein Trikot seine Leiblingsmanschaft an? 
Warum Stellt man eine Nationalflagge im Garten auf? 
Warum ziehen sich Leute wie Komikfiguren an und gehen auf Conventions? 
Warum kleben sich leute Aufkleber von der Reitanlage aufs Autoß 
Warum Trägt man ein Shirt einer Band mit hochgestrecktem Stinkefinger?

Weil sie zu ihrer manschaft, Ihrer Band, ihrem Land, ihrem Hobby,..... stehn und somit Spaß und Verbundenheit ausdrücken wollen. 

Ich angel aus Spaß am angeln, warum soll ich das nicht zeigen? nur um jeman anderem zu gefallen? 

Im Leve net!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Nagut so hintergründig wie Thomas bin ich nicht,


Hintergründigkeit würd ich mir gar nicht anmaßen...

Ich bin nur einfach stinkig, weil man in Deutschland scheinbar nicht mehr zugeben können darf, dass man angelt, schlicht weil es Freude und Spaß macht..

Wegen bescheuerter, lebensfremder Gesetzgeber, tendenziöser Journaille, Angler spaltender Verbände und spendensammelnder Tierrechtssektierer...

Es ist nicht mehr als mein kleines, persönliches  Zeichen

Mir macht Angeln Freude.....


----------



## acker (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

" Aus Freude am Angeln " = :k Toller Slogan , gefällt mir !

"Spassangler" = #c , will meinen das er hier intern sicherlich mit dem obigen in Verbindung gebracht wird aber außerhalb der Angelschaft  anders gedeutet werden könnte und so ein eher negativen Eindruck hinterlässt da man Thomas sein tolles statement nicht damit in Verbindung stehen hat.

Das kommt dann eher so rüber : 

" Ist ja nur son Spaßangler , hat eh keine Ahnung der Pfosten"

@Thomas , ja recht hast Du !


----------



## Bulettenbär (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich bin gerne, jederzeit und nach meinen Möglichkeiten bereit, mich in eine sinnvolle Intiative Pro Angeln einzubringen. Gar keine Frage!
> 
> Aber irgendwelche "Provo-Pickerl" und womöglich noch händchenhaltende Anglerketten rund um den Forellenweiher sind nicht mein Ding. Solche Kinkerlitzchen überlasse ich gerne denen unterm Regenbogen; deren Stil das auch traditionell ist.



#6

Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Purist (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich bin nur einfach stinkig, weil man in Deutschland scheinbar nicht mehr zugeben können darf, dass man angelt, schlicht weil es Freude und Spaß macht..



Wer hat dir das denn verboten? 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wegen bescheuerter, lebensfremder Gesetzgeber, tendenziöser Journaille, Angler spaltender Verbände und spendensammelnder Tierrechtssektierer...



Der Gesetzgeber? Dann wähle morgen einfach vernünftig.
Der Rest darf in Deutschland Verbote aussprechen? Wäre mir neu.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es ist nicht mehr als mein kleines, persönliches  Zeichen
> 
> Mir macht Angeln Freude.....



Auf meiner Uraltgerätekiste prangt ein Aufkleber: "Angeln macht Spass, geht Fischen!" Das war 90er Jahre Werbung für X21


----------



## kati48268 (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Mich erstaunt eher, dass es Kritik & Erstaunen auslöst, dass man sich dazu bekennt aus Spass zu angeln.

Ja, früher wurde geangelt um was auf dem Teller zu haben. Irgendwann war das nicht mehr so das Primäre, der "Angelsport" ist aus der Nahrungsbeschaffung entstanden.
Das Wort mag ich z.B. gar nicht, aber es war Jahre, Jahrzehnte und eigentlich bis heute ein Begriff, der etwas anderes aussagt, als, "ich hol mal eben Fisch für's Abendessen'.

Schleichend ist jedoch wieder die Gesinnung eingekrochen, das darf nur sein, wenn ich mich vollfressen will.

Wie im Mittelalter, als man seine Holde nur noch bespringen durfte, um Kinder für den Herrn zu zeugen; so gut wie möglich bekleidet und im Dunkeln.
Wer Lust dabei empfand, musste beschämt beichten und Buße tun.
Und für einige erschreckend wurde irgendwann im 19/20 Jahrhundert wieder öffentlich festgestellt, dass das doch auch Freude bereitet - _sogar den Frauen, Skandal!_ -, und man es auch nur so, aus Lust, praktizieren kann.

Thomas Text, die Aktion mit dem Logo, finde ich gelungen, um ein Zeichen zu setzen und ist Gelegenheit für jeden einzelnen zu hinterfragen ob man sich o.g. schleichenden Prozess einfach nur unterwirft und hofft, dass es nicht noch schlimmer wird oder ob man sich diesem Prozess offen entgegenstellt.

Man mag sich an dem Begriff reiben. "Spassangler" ist einer, mit dem Angelgegner uns diffamieren wollen. Gerade deswegen finde ich ihn als Positivbesetzung gut.

Es ist _keine_ Aktion gegen jemanden, der nach wie vor jagen geht und Beute mit heim nimmt. _Auch_ das ist völlig ok.

*Ich habe viele Gründe Angeln zu gehen*, scheixx was drauf, dass verlangt wird, ich dürfte nur (den) einen haben!!!

Wie ich das Angeln in D erlebe, ist es in der Masse so.
Die Industrie, die Produkte, die Medien, die Berichte hier oder am Wasser, das Verhalten der allermeisten Kollegen, die ich sehe... alles ist darauf ausgelegt, dass Menschen aus Spass am Angeln angeln gehen.
Eine Fischwaid, die nur darauf ausgelegt wäre, Nahrung zu beschaffen, sähe ganz ganz anders aus.

"Freude am Angeln" ist die Realität ...die nicht öffentlich sein darf.
Bullshit!

Ich bin


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Ich fände den Button: "Angeln ist Krieg" passender!


----------



## NedRise (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Hey @ Bulettenbär,

dein Avatarphoto ist was den Anglern teilweise vorgeworfen wird "Spassangler", "Trophänangler". Hier wurde doch schon diskutiert keine Fangphotos zu posten um nicht zu "provozieren".

Siehste so schnell geht das.

Ich finds super Petri Heil zum Hecht.

Beste Grüsse.

Michael


----------



## wusel345 (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Ich gehe auch Angeln, weil es mir viel Spaß bereitet. Wenns mir keinen Spaß machen würde, was sollte ich dann mit Angelrute am Wasser.

Woran ihr auch aufhängt ist das Wort oder besser, der Begriff, "SPASSANGLER". Vielleicht etwas ünglücklich ausgedrückt, weil, man kann viel hinein interpretieren. Auf die einzelnen Möglichkeiten einer Interpretation möchte ich hier gar nicht eingehen. 

"SPASS AM ANGELN", "LEIDENSCHAFT ANGELN" oder s.ä. hätten auch gepasst, doch würden sich auch hier wieder Gegenstimmen zu Wort melden. Recht machen kann man es keinem. 

In diesem Sinne: Ich habe Spaß am Angeln und so soll es auch bleiben. Ich stehe dazu!


----------



## NedRise (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

So ab zum "Spass"angeln...|evil:

Bis später..#h


----------



## Lazarus (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



kati48268 schrieb:


> "Freude am Angeln" ist die Realität ...die nicht öffentlich sein darf.
> Bullshit!


Dieser Aussage stimme ich voll zu!

Niemand, wirklich niemand (den jemand ernstnehmen würde), behauptet, dass Angeln keinen Spaß machen darf.

Der Begriff Spaßangler bedeutet allerdings ganz was anderes. Wenn ihr meint, euch freiwillig dieses Etikett anstecken zu müssen, gut. Sagt ja schließlich was aus über euch...


So, ich geh' jetzt Angeln, weil es mir Freude macht.


----------



## Merlin (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Dieser Aussage stimme ich voll zu!
> 
> Niemand, wirklich niemand (den jemand ernstnehmen würde), behauptet, dass Angeln keinen Spaß machen darf.
> 
> ...



|good:


----------



## Black-Death (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Dieser Aussage stimme ich voll zu!
> 
> Niemand, wirklich niemand (den jemand ernstnehmen würde), behauptet, dass Angeln keinen Spaß machen darf.
> 
> ...




so siehts aus. bei manchen beiträgen hier darf man sich über die reaktion der öffentlichkeit auch nicht wundern...


----------



## Franz_16 (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



Black-Death schrieb:


> so siehts aus. bei manchen beiträgen hier darf man sich über die reaktion der öffentlichkeit auch nicht wundern...



Dann mal Butter bei die Fische:

Von welche Beiträgen, und welchen Reaktionen der Öffentlichkeit sprichst du konkret ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



> Der Begriff Spaßangler bedeutet allerdings ganz was anderes


Sagt wer?
Bestimmt wer?

Ich habe die klare Definition für mich gegeben:
Ein Spaßangler ist jemand, der aus Freude und Spaß am Angeln angeln geht....

Wenn Petra, tendenziöse Journalisten oder anglerfeindliche Verbände da eventuell ne andere Deutung haben, ist es deren Problem..

Wer hat aber denen das Recht gegeben, das zu definieren??

Sind die jetzt der neue Duden?

Kann ich dann genauso gut.....

Und ich überlasse solchen Anglerfeinden nicht die Deutungshoheit...
Geschwiegen und der Kopp in den Sand gesteckt wurde viel zu lange........

Meine Definition ist ne andere und wie schon mal geschrieben:
Die Gedanken sind frei!!

Und ein Spaßangler ist schlicht jemand, der aus Freude und Spaß am Angeln angelt.


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



Andal schrieb:


> Du bist mit deiner Ansicht nicht alleine. Das Angeln mit solchen Aktionen auf das gleiche beschämenden Niveau anderer, meist recht hirnbefreiter Ausübungen der Fun-Society herunterzuziehen finde ich mehr als bedenklich, als reine Provokation und einen Volltreffer im Ofen.




Ich liebe den Mann :l|supergri|supergri

100% Zustimmung .

Man positioniert sich hier etwas unglücklich und um zu provozieren, nimmt man ein Fehldeuten und Schlecht-Denken der Nichtangler in Kauf.

Das schadet der Angelei m.M. nach.

Populistische Aktionen, die in Anglerkreisen als "trotzige" Auflehnung gegen einen angeblich übermächtigen, feindlichen Staat gepflegt werden , sind kontraproduktiv.

Selbstverständlich darf man bei der Angelei auch Spass empfinden, der alleinige Grund "Spass" muss aber zu Befremdlichkeiten/Fehldeutungen bzgl. der Berechtigung zur Angelei gedeutet werden.

Grundlage ist -zum wiederholten Male- das deutsche Tierschutzgesetz.

R.S.


----------



## Merlin (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Geb doch mal : " Definition Spassangler "bei Google ein !!!
Nr. 1  Wikipedia  Tierquälerei  usw usw..

Da kannst du jetzt behaupten was du willst....Der Begriff Spassangler ist ganz eng mit Tierquälerei usw verbunden...

und deswegen ist der Begriff einfach ganz schlecht gewählt..
das kann doch nicht so schwer zu verstehen sein #q


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Dann wird's ja noch mehr Zeit, dass man das endlich wieder vom Kopp auf die Füße stellt und die Anglerfeinde in die Schranken weist......

Ausserdem kommt im Wiki-Artikel nicht einmal das Wort Spaßangler vor..

Die Diskussionen im Anglerboard und Artikel aus Anglerpraxis direkt nach Wikipedia, beinhalten das Wort aber schon..

Und wirkt ja auch schon, die Umdeutung, Wiki nur noch zweiter:


----------



## feko (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

oha,und Tierqäler an 2. stelle...


----------



## Merlin (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dann wird's ja noch mehr Zeit, dass man das endlich wieder vom Kopp auf die Füße stellt und die Anglerfeinde in die Schranken weist......




Ich gebe es auf....weil du das jetzt möchtest bedeutet der Begriff Spassangler seit heute morgen etwas anderes und wer das nicht versteht der kann dich mal ...weil du der Mittelpunkt der Welt bist haben auch alle Angelfeinde  das sofort zu akzeptieren.|kopfkrat
Das wird bestimmt so klappen..


----------



## Rudelgurke (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Man lernt ja nie aus. Bis eben wusste ich gar nicht, dass ich keinen Spaß am Angeln haben darf  
Also das habe ich wirklich noch nie gehört oder gelesen. Ist wirklich witzig und verstörend zugleich.

Ich finde es natürlich super, dass es Leute gibt die sich politisch einsetzen und verstehe folglich, dass Sie sich mit solche Themen auseinander setzen müssen. Und jetzt da ich wieder schlauer geworden mit, tut Ihr mir noch mehr leid^^

Das Thema wird ja scheinbar gehandhabt als würde man sich als Nazi o.Ä. bekennen... ganz schön wild hier.

Es tut mir Leid für all jene, aber ich werde einfach so tun als ob ich das nie gelesen hätte und weiter aus Spaß angeln. Sry.
Haters gonna hate, oder wie man so schön sagt. 

(Ich hoffe ich hab das nicht falsch verstanden)


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



> oha,und Tierqäler an 2. stelle...



Wie gesagt, was Wiki da sucht ist mir schleierhaft, da kommt nicht einmal das Wort Spaßangler vor im Wiki-Artikel..



> weil du der Mittelpunkt der Welt bist haben auch alle Angelfeinde das sofort zu akzeptieren


Nö, übehaupt nicht und mehrfach geschrieben:
Gedanken sind frei, jeder darf sich da denken was er will.

Ich will niemanden zu was zwingen (bin ja kein Petaner, Politiker oder Verbandler).

Ich habe nur meine persönliche Definition von Spaßangler erklärt, und dass ich dazu stehe, nicht in erster Linie aus Ernährungs- und Hegegründen zu angeln (wie die meisten Angler wohl eh. Sieh auch Stimmungsbild hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=248101), sondern:
Angeln aus Freude und Spaß am Angeln...

Das kann aber jeder für sich halten wie er es will, ich will das niemanden vorschreiben...

Aber ich lass mir auch nicht vorschreiben, was ich zu denken habe..


----------



## Laacher (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Ich muss schon sagen...

Da gibt's jetzt hier letztlich wegen dem Widerhakenfilm 3 Threads von höchster weltanschaulicher Kompetenz, Angler verkloppen Angler wegen unterschiedlicher Ansichten zur Ausübung eines ! HOBBYS ! und jetzt streitet man sich ernsthaft darum, ob man ein Spassangler sein darf ?!?!?
Wer da auch nur ein ja, aber über die Lippen bringt, soll doch bitte, bitte, bitte sein Angelzeug bei Ebay verticken und den Fisch im Laden kaufen, ist ohnehin viel billiger. 

Als ich einst in Tobago beim Fischen meinem schwarzen Bruder erklärt habe, dass wir in D-land nicht mit lebenden Fischen anködern dürfen, weil man sich die Rechte der Tiere nicht hinwegsetzen darf, sah er mich voller Unglauben an und sprach: You People in Germany have plenty of time, dontya?
Und wißt Ihr was, der Mann hat wohl recht...

Ungläubige Grüße

Der Laacher

P.S. Wie schlimm bin ich denn, ich bin auch noch Berufsfischer und trau mich kaum, es zuzugeben, aber selbst das macht mir Spaß:vik:


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Ich muss auch gestehen, das mir Angeln spass macht...

Wahrscheinlich geht den Leuten von Petra und den "SchutzgebührKassierendenNaturschutzVerbänden" auch eben genau dieser Grund auf die Nerven.

Die interessieren sich doch überhaupt nicht für die Tiere oder Umwelt, denen gehts nur darum Spendengeld zu kassieren und anderen etwas zu diktieren.

Und solange es in diesem Land noch Leute gibt, die an etwas Freude haben, wird es auch Leute geben, die das verbieten wollen.

Wenn sich hier eine Menge Leute versammeln die sagen, das es ihnen fürchterliche Freude bereitet, Zuhause auf einer Colakiste zu hocken und 3 Stunden lang die Wand anzuschauen, dann wird es auch nicht lange dauern, bis die ersten "Organisationen" das verbieten wollen.

Evtl. etwas überspitzt geschrieben, Kern trifft aber.

Btw. @ Thomas, ich hab den Link in der Sig auf PetatötetTiere geändert. Wenn das nicht ok ist, dann bitte PM oder Post...

#h


----------



## Purist (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und ein Spaßangler ist schlicht jemand, der aus Freude und Spaß am Angeln angelt.



Richtich..

Genauso wie Spassangler gerne Fischblut spritzen sehen, nachdem sie es der Kreatur ordentlich mit dem Knüppel auf den Schädel gegeben haben, oder aus Tierliebe den lebendigen Fang zu einer Fotosession einladen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



Laacher schrieb:


> Als ich einst in Tobago beim Fischen meinem schwarzen Bruder erklärt habe, dass wir in D-land nicht mit lebenden Fischen anködern dürfen, weil man sich die Rechte der Tiere nicht hinwegsetzen darf, sah er mich voller Unglauben an und sprach: You People in Germany have plenty of time, dontya?
> Und wißt Ihr was, der Mann hat wohl recht...



Das trifft die Kernproblematik. Wir haben einen Zivilisationsgrad erreicht, wo es reicht, wenn 30% der Bevölkerung Arbeiten, um Nahrungsmittel und Konsumgüter herzustellen sowie die Infrastruktur in Schuss zu halten.

Somit haben wir keine Sorgen wie Nahrung, gesundheitliche Fürsorge, Klamotten und ein Dach über dem Kopf.

Das und wiele nicht benötigte Leute (die dann z.B. Genderinnenforscherinnen/In werden) haben genug Zeit, das Leben für die anderen unendlich kompliziert zu machen.

Das ganze wird hier noch viel schlimmer werden. Wir schauen dann irgendwann in die Entwicklungsländer und lachen über deren Entwicklungsstand. 

Dann schauen wir uns die Niveaus des persönlichen Glücksempfindens und der Zufriedenheit der Leute an und werden sehen (bzw. sehen es schon) dass diese unterentwickelten Länder vor uns liegen...

Tja, ******** gelaufen für die westliche Welt. :m

Und wir sind immer noch weiter dabei, hier jede erdenkliche Freude im Keim zu ersticken. :m


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



Black-Death schrieb:


> so siehts aus. bei manchen beiträgen hier darf man sich über die reaktion der öffentlichkeit auch nicht wundern...



Mal ehrlich....?

Diese zu einem nicht unerheblichen Teil bigotte und scheinheilig
verlogene Öffentlichkeit kann mich mal gepflegt und kreuzweise..


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



ruhrfischerpg schrieb:


> mal ehrlich....?
> 
> Diese zu einem nicht unerheblichen teil bigotte und scheinheilig
> verlogene öffentlichkeit kann mich mal gepflegt und kreuzweise..


#6#6#6


----------



## Andal (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



Merlin schrieb:


> Ich gebe es auf....weil du das jetzt möchtest bedeutet der Begriff Spassangler seit heute morgen etwas anderes und wer das nicht versteht der kann dich mal ...weil du der Mittelpunkt der Welt bist haben auch alle Angelfeinde  das sofort zu akzeptieren.|kopfkrat
> Das wird bestimmt so klappen..



Genau aus solchen Gründen werde ich mich jetzt aus diesen Themenkreisen ausklinken. Mindestens so lange, bis es wieder möglich ist eine vernünftige Diskussion darüber zu führen. Was jetzt hier abgeht, erinnert mich zu sehr an einen Zickenkrieg, b.z.w. Emanzipation meets Stammtisch und dafür bin ich mir zu schade.

Man liest sich wirklich angelfachlichen Themen!


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



Purist schrieb:


> Richtich..
> 
> Genauso wie Spassangler gerne Fischblut spritzen sehen, nachdem sie es der Kreatur ordentlich mit dem Knüppel auf den Schädel gegeben haben, oder aus Tierliebe den lebendigen Fang zu einer Fotosession einladen.



Das is so lächerlich...hauptsache über einen Kamm scheren und Vorurteile reinbringen.

Muss ich am Wasser sitzen und eine Fresse ziehen um ein "ordentlicher" Angler zu sein, oder darf auch mal ein Spässchen gemacht, oder gar gelacht, werden?

Egal was es für ein Thema ist: Zurücksetzen, Put&Take, Wettkampfangeln, Spass am Angeln...es bilden sich sofort Lager und das zerfleischen innerhalb der Anglerschaft geht los.

Zusammenhalt? Pah, doch nicht hier, wo jeder ein Besserangler ist und moralisch jedem anderen überlegen ist.

Toleranz für die Ansichten anderer? Pah, doch nicht hier. Man ist doch ein Besserangler und tolerieren sollen sowieso immer nur die anderen.

Wir haben es selber nicht anders verdient, wenn wir hier bald ein generelles Angelverbot haben! Mich widern diese Lebenseinstellungen nurnoch an. 

Grundlegender Respekt anderen Menschen (und deren Hobby's oder Ansichten) gegenüber scheint hier immer weniger zu werden.

Ich möchte mal wissen, ob es den Bessermenschen in Wirklichkeit sooo verdammt schlecht geht, dass sie sich ständig in die Hobbyausübung von anderen Leuten einmischen müssen?

Ich meine, wenn man ein halbwegs zufriedenes Leben führt, dann kann ich nicht erkennen, wieso man sich ständig um die Dinge von völlig fremden Leuten kümmern sollte.

Für mich alles unbegreiflich...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Dann mal Butter bei die Fische:
> 
> Von welche Beiträgen, und welchen Reaktionen der Öffentlichkeit sprichst du konkret ?


 
Jäger gehen auch auf die Jagd, weil ihnen das Spaß macht. Würde sich deshalb aber je ein Jäger selbst das Attribut Spaßjäger geben?

Aus meiner Erfahrung ist es nicht sonderlich clever, sich selbst Titel zu geben, die von der Öffentlichkeit aus Unwissen oder aus purer Bosheit missverstanden werden können.

Ich gehe natürlich mit viel Spaß angeln, aber nicht zum Spaß, sondern weil ich gern Fische fange, zubereite und esse. Bin ich jetzt ein Spaßangler oder nicht? Keine Ahnung #c


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Jäger gehen auch auf die Jagd, weil ihnen das Spaß macht. Würde sich deshalb aber je ein Jäger selbst das Attribut Spaßjäger geben?
> 
> Aus meiner Erfahrung ist es nicht sonderlich clever, sich selbst Titel zu geben, die von der Öffentlichkeit aus Unwissen oder aus purer Bosheit missverstanden werden können.
> 
> Ich gehe natürlich mit viel Spaß angeln, aber nicht zum Spaß, sondern weil ich gern Fische fange, zubereite und esse. Bin ich jetzt ein Spaßangler oder nicht? Keine Ahnung #c



Die Öffentlichkeit muss mal wieder verschont werden. Wie bei allen politischen Themen. Und wenn einer mal die Eier hat und sagt, was Sache ist, dann sind die empörenden Reaktionen sowas von klar.

Wir haben es ja heute so einfach. Das Fischstäbchen kommt aus der Truhe. Gefangen wurde der Fisch natürlich nicht und schon einmal garnicht geangelt, wobei der Angler womöglich noch Spass hatte!

Und auch mit Massentierhaltung wollen wir nichts zu tun haben und haben wir auch nicht! Denn wir holen unser Putenfilt für 6,99/Kg beim Discounter!

Diese politische Korrektheit ist schon geil. Niemand weiss mehr was nun wirklich richtig ist oder nur geschönt wird, oder gar völlig anders gemeint ist.

Appeasement funktioniert nicht bei Gegnern, die niemals satt werden!


----------



## Purist (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Das is so lächerlich...hauptsache über einen Kamm scheren und Vorurteile reinbringen.
> 
> Muss ich am Wasser sitzen und eine Fresse ziehen um ein "ordentlicher" Angler zu sein, oder darf auch mal ein Spässchen gemacht, oder gar gelacht, werden?



Ich habe lediglich überspitzt geäußert, was ich unter Spassangeln verstehe und wenn ich Thomas richtig verstanden habe, ist es bei ihm nicht anders. 



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Grundlegender Respekt anderen Menschen (und deren Hobby's oder Ansichten) gegenüber scheint hier immer weniger zu werden.



Weisst du, wir leben in einer ziemlichen Ego-Gesellschaft, haben sogar Leute unter uns, die Freiheit verkünden, aber nur diejenige für ihr eigenes Klientel meinen. 

Was die Einmischerei angeht, ich bleibe bei meinem Standpunkt, dass das unserem Land geschuldet ist. Wo zuviele aufeinanderhocken, gibt's eben nun einmal Zoff. Der Mensch ist rein biologisch noch nicht einmal dazu gemacht, sich in Gruppen von über 50 Personen wohlzufühlen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Unabhängig davon, daß man diese Nummer durchaus unter der Rubrik, "operativer Aktionismus ersetzt geistige Bewegung" einordnen könnte,
bin ich eigentlich der einzige, dem bei diesem rein optisch absolut widerlichen und albernen Button demnächst ständig die Augen bluten werden?


----------



## Merlin (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Unabhängig davon, daß man diese Nummer durchaus unter der Rubrik, "operativer Aktionismus ersetzt geistige Bewegung" einordnen könnte,
> bin ich eigentlich der einzige, dem bei diesem rein optisch absolut widerlichen und albernen Button demnächst ständig die Augen bluten werden?



|bigeyes 
Du kannst ja auch vernünftige Sachen schreiben #6


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



Purist schrieb:


> Was die Einmischerei angeht, ich bleibe bei meinem Standpunkt, dass das unserem Land geschuldet ist. Wo zuviele aufeinanderhocken, gibt's eben nun einmal Zoff. Der Mensch ist rein biologisch noch nicht einmal dazu gemacht, sich in Gruppen von über 50 Personen wohlzufühlen.



In den USA, Kanada, Australien, Japan und den ganzen Entwicklungsländern hocken in den Ballungsräumen wo die Entscheidungen getroffen werden noch viel mehr Leute auf dem Km² rum. Und trotzdem darf ich da zurücksetzen und offen zugeben, das ich aus Spass angel und jage.

Ich glaube einfach, das man deinen Satz noch etwas differenzieren muss. Ich denke, das hier in D vielzuviele Leute, die gehörig einen an der Pfanne haben, aufeinanderhocken.

Wie gesagt, die anderen Länder schaffen es auch mit größerer Bevölkerungsdichte sich das Leben selber nicht unnötig schwerer zu machen, als es ist.

Lasst uns in Deutschland doch einfach ALLES verbieten! Dann haben wir es hier endlich geschafft und einen Ort geschaffen, wo das Leben noch Freude macht und einen Sinn ergibt!

#q


----------



## daci7 (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



Andal schrieb:


> Genau aus solchen Gründen werde ich mich jetzt aus  diesen Themenkreisen ausklinken. Mindestens so lange, bis es wieder  möglich ist eine vernünftige Diskussion darüber zu führen. Was jetzt  hier abgeht, erinnert mich zu sehr an einen Zickenkrieg, b.z.w.  *Emanzipation meets Stammtisch* und dafür bin ich mir zu schade.
> 
> Man liest sich wirklich angelfachlichen Themen!



Genau *das* hab ich auch gedacht.

Und wie passt das:


Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Das is so lächerlich...hauptsache über einen Kamm scheren und Vorurteile reinbringen.[...]


und das:



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Bastel dir eben einen "Ich bin Carsten Rau" oder "Besserangler" Button!



eigentlich zusammen? 
:m


----------



## Purist (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> bin ich eigentlich der einzige, dem bei diesem rein optisch absolut widerlichen und albernen Button demnächst ständig die Augen bluten werden?



Grüne Daumen, die ein ein Schildchen in FDP Farben umgarnen? 
Stimmt, sowas gibt Augenkrebs. :m



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> In den USA, Kanada, Australien, Japan und  den ganzen Entwicklungsländern hocken in den Ballungsräumen wo die  Entscheidungen getroffen werden noch viel mehr Leute auf dem Km² rum.  Und trotzdem darf ich da zurücksetzen und offen zugeben, das ich aus  Spass angel und jage.



Aus welchem Land stammt diese "Tierrechtsorganisation" noch gleich? 
Hast du dich wirklich einmal mit den Verboten in der Metropolen mit hoher Einwohnerzahl und Bevölkerungsdichte auseinandergesetzt, die nicht in Europa liegen?


----------



## Merlin (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Langsam wird es peinlich hier.....


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

DIE dt.Krankheit: Politcal correctness bis zum erbrechen...nur um irgendwelchen Sonderlingen und selbsternannten Gralshütern dieses speziellen Zeit(Un)geist ja nicht auf die Füße zu treten..was solche Leute an Worten wie Zigeunerschnitzel,Mohrenkopf und jetzt anscheinend auch Spaßangler stört,ist *deren* Kopf-und Ideologieproblem..nicht meins.

Vor solchen Leuten werde ich mir weder 3x meine Wortwahl überlegen,noch irgendwie kuschen...dieser ideologische Eselskarren hat schon genug dumme Zugtiere.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

So, nun ist Schluss mit persönlicher Anmache..


PS:
Schon witzig, wie sich manch einer von einem persönlichen Statement wie von mir im Eingangsposting meint, echauffieren zu müssen..

Ich zwings wirklich niemanden auf!

Die Gedanken sind frei!! 

Bleibt also cool und geht euch deswegen nicht gegenseitig persönlich an....

Danke


----------



## Gunnar. (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Nabend , 

Ich reih mich mal bei Merlin , Andal , Karla und  co ein.

Ich angle weil mir das Spaß macht bzw. ich Spaß beim und am Angeln habe.
Was ein Spaßangler ist weiß jeder - daher benenne ich mich nicht so und bin ebenso dagegen das mich jemand so nennt.

Einwenig erinnert mich das ganze hier an die Schindluderei mit dem Kurt Tucholsky Zitat : "Soldaten sind Mörder".


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Danke Gunnar!
Man sieht, es geht auch ohne persönlich zu werden!!!


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Spaß/Freude an dem zu haben was man tut, ist doch der Antrieb überhaupt!
 Von gutmenschelnden Leuten, die absichtlich Ausdrücke „verbennen“ indem sie sie mit falschen Bedeutungen belegen halte ich nichts und deshalb ist es nur legitim die Worte in ihrer ursprünglichen Bedeutung zu benutzen!


 Falsch wäre es aus meiner Sicht da nachzugeben und dem Feind kuschend das Feld zu überlassen. Wie geht es dann weiter?
 Wie getretene Hunde von einer (selbst erschaffenen) gutmenschentauglichen Worthülsen-Deckung in die nächste flüchten?
 Nicht mit mir!


 Ich gehe aus Spaß angeln - mit allem was dazu gehört, wie Natur, Entspannung, Anspannung, Fangerfolg, Misserfolg usw..
 Auch sonst tue ich im Leben hauptsächlich Dinge mir Freude/Spaß machen - abgesehen von wenigen unvermeidbaren Pflichten - wie wohl jeder andere Bürger auch, auch wenn er es nicht zugibt.
 Ohne Freude/Spaß wäre das Leben nicht lebenswert!


 Und da Freudeangler komisch klingt eben SPASSANGLER!


#h


----------



## Gunnar. (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Thomas , dann werte bitte folgendes auch nicht persönlich:

In deiner Sig steht : Allen Anglern verpflichtet. Trotz kurzer Unterbrechung bin ich langenug dabei um wissen was sich dahinter verbirgt. In dem Punkt _ meine Anerkennung..
Allerdings sehe ich in einer Verpflichtung auch die Tatsache evt Schaden von den Anglern abzuhalten.
Ein Spaßanglerschild halte ich jedoch in diesem Punkt für Kontraproduktiv oder einfacher gesagt : taktisch unklug.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Nochmal:
Das ist ein persönliches Statement von mir.

Und ich weiss, dass viele (nicht alle) Angler auch so denken (Stimmungsbild dazu: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=248101).

Ich verlange gewiss von niemanden, sich dem anzuschliessen.

Aber ich finde, man darf eben Petra etc. nicht einfach die Deutungshoheit überlassen...

Wenn das Schild das (alleinige) Problem wäre:
Bitte um Alternativvorschläge, die wir da rein kriegen..



PS:
Wie soll das (mehr) schaden als das Kopf in den Sand stecken wie die letzten 30 Jahre???


PPS:
MUSS man als Angler wirklich die Schere im Kopf haben???


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

*"Aus Freude Angler!*"
wäre ne Möglichkeit aber das Schild muss n bissl breiter dann.:m


----------



## Desperados (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Hmmm.... Also ich kann an dem Wort "Spassangler" nichts negatives erkennen.  Ich kenn auch fast nur solche. Ich bin Spassangler, mein Vater und meine Frau auch, und ansonsten auch alle in meinem Umfeld die Angeln gehen sind auch Spassangler. Ausser die paar hundert Leute Sonntags hier am Wasser, das sind nur wenn sie alleine Angeln gehen Spassangler, Sontags nennen sie sich Wettkampfangler.
Oh jee oh jee


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Dann doch gleich richtig, Thomas hatte es doch schon so fein formuliert:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Aus Freude am Angeln!​*



Ich denke damit kann mancher besser leben als mit dem "Spassangler".  #h

Weil der Begriff "Spassgesellschaft" zur Zeit eben eher in der Art "Schei$$egal, hauptsache Spass" und "Wir haben Spass und amüsieren uns zu Tode" besetzt ist.

Besonders verbockt z.B. von dem hier:
http://www.magistrix.de/lyrics/Markus/Ich-Will-Spa-27014.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Das passt bloss net rein, deswegen ja der kurze Knackbegriff..


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

zweizeilig?


```
| Aus Freude :-) |
| am Angeln      |
```

Noch so'n Angler-Smiley und das rockt! #6


----------



## Gunnar. (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



> PS:
> Wie soll das (mehr) schaden als das Kopf in den Sand stecken??


Das eine Provokation ein Anlass für eine Reaktion sein kann sollte bekannt sein.( oha sie stehen dazu das sie Spaßangler = Tiequäler sind.Jetzt reichts- Da muß was getan werden )....Und wenn ich weiß WIE die Reaktion aussieht unterlasse ich die Provokation. Oder eben in Kauf nehmen und damit leben.

Legale Spaßangelei wird es in D nicht geben. Das TschGe kippt keiner. Ebenso sehe ich keine Möglichkeit der Entschärfung: Im Gegenteil es gibt etliche Bestrebungen das Ding zu *ver*schärfen.

Ich habe keinen Dunst was man machen könnte. Nichts tun und kuschen kotzt mich genauso an. 
Aber:
Momentan will ich einfach die Meute der schlafenden Hunde nicht vergößern und anschließend wecken.


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Das eine Provokation ein Anlass für eine Reaktion sein kann sollte bekannt sein.( oha sie stehen dazu das sie Spaßangler = Tiequäler sind.Jetzt reichts- Da muß was getan werden




Die einzige verbindliche Definition von "Spaßangler" steht hier in diesem Trööt geschrieben!
Und zwar geschrieben von denen die aus Freude/Spaß angeln gehen
Alles ander hat nur den Zweck zu diffamieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



> Ich habe keinen Dunst was man machen könnte. Nichts tun und kuschen kotzt mich genauso an.



Dann nochmal:
Einen kurzen, knackigen Begriff, der dann die Freude am Angeln beschreibt und in den Button passt, als Alternative..

Bin ja net stur (ok, net immer)..


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

|kopfkrat

Angelenthusiast


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Das begreift aber keiner und hat keinen Zusammenhang mit Freude und Spaß am Angeln..


----------



## Petrusjünger (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Wie wärs mit dem?

[edit by Admin: och Jungs, ihr wisst doch: keine fremden Grafiken/Fotos weinfügen, wenn dann nur verlinken]


----------



## Blauzahn (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Parteiabzeichen?

Oder ein Button zur Gewissensberuhigung?

Ich kann damit nix anfangen und habe trotzdem Spass am Angeln #h


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> !Das begreift aber keiner und



.............mit 1. könntest du Recht haben..........

aber 2. muss ich widersprechen


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> hat keinen Zusammenhang mit Freude und Spaß am Angeln..



..............aber 2. muss ich widersprechen..........


Zitat Wiki:
*Enthusiasmus bezeichnet heute allgemein eine Begeisterung oder Schwärmerei für etwas, eine gesteigerte Freude an bestimmten Themen oder Handlungen, *


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



> Parteiabzeichen?
> 
> Oder ein Button zur Gewissensberuhigung?


Einfaches Statement, dass Angeln Freude und Spaß macht (und auch machen sollte)..

Kurze, knackige Alternativvorschläge, die da reinpassen in den Button, weiterhin gerne erwünscht.


@ Prof:
Aber muss man es wirklich enthusiastisch betreiben, um ganz einfachen Spaß und Freude dran zu haben??


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber muss man es wirklich enthusiastisch betreiben, um ganz einfachen Spaß und Freude dran zu haben??



Müssen muss man nix....nie!

Wenn man es mit besonders viel Spaß/Freude betreibt, kann man es enthusisstisch nennen.

Also quasi der Hyperspaß schlechthin.:m

PS: Ist nicht jeder, der auch angelt um Freude zu empfinden und nicht nur um sich zu ernähren, automatisch enthusiastisch dabei?


----------



## Jose (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

unabhängig vom für&wider, es hat auch ästhetische implikationen.

augenkrebsverdächtiger anhang


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Müssen muss man nix....nie!
> 
> Wenn man es mit besonders viel Spaß/Freude betreibt, kann man es enthusisstisch nennen.
> 
> Also quasi der Hyperspaß schlechthin.:m



Geht ja aber um den ganz einfachen Spaß, die ganz einfache Freude, die jeder letztlich empfindet, der angeln geht (Masochisten ausgenommen, die keinen Spaß dran haben und trotzdem angeln gehen..)


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



Jose schrieb:


> unabhängig vom für&wider, es hat auch ästhetische implikationen.
> 
> augenkrebsverdächtiger anhang




Bei dir ist ne Planstelle frei.:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

So Jungs, ich nehm den Button so jetzt einfach mal raus.....

Nicht wegen Augenkrebs (Button, der nicht auffällt, bringt nix)..

Sondern wegen Spaßangler..

Da erwarte ich jetzt aber auch zielführende Vorschläge für ne Alternative, kurz, knackig, die da rein passt...

Mir fällt da nämlich nix ein, das geb ich zu..


----------



## Wurmknoter (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Spassangler (Leute die wirklich Spass am Angeln haben),Kochtopfangler,Fotoangler usw. 

Ich meine solange sich die  die Angler untereinander nicht einig sind und sich gegenseitig  Respektieren,solange wird es immer Menschen geben die uns für Miese  Schlächter halten die am Wasser die Sau raus lassen und kein Respekt vor  der Natur und ihren Geschöpfen haben. 

Und nun lass ich mal den Zorn über mich herein brechen.


----------



## Merlin (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Das ist doch nicht mehr zu glauben hier...wie alt seid ihr eigentlich ??
Wir haben alle Spaß am angeln....
Es geht doch auch gar nicht darum vor merkwürdigen Angel Gegnern zu kuschen..Mit solchen Leute kann man eh nicht reden und da ist es sch****egal  was Ihr macht..

Es geht darum wie der Angler in der Öffentlichkeit dasteht !!! Bei ganz normalen Leuten die so gut wie keine Ahnung von Angeln haben..
Diese Leute werden vielleicht in den Ortsrat gewählt , sitzen im Gemeiderat  verpachten ein Gewässer usw,usw
Blickt doch mal über den Tellerrand...Ihr erweitet Toleranz und Respekt für euer Hobby...und selbst ??? ICH BIN SPASSANGLER und der Rest ist mir egal..
Ich bin auf einer kleinen Party und habe allen diesen Thread zu lesen gegeben...was meint ihr wie die Reaktion bei den Leuten war.....Ich weiß das ist euch egal weil ihr ja Spassangler seit...
Jedenfalls konnte ich mir ganz schön was anhören....
Nur soviel die Leute haben sich alle in ihren Vorurteilen und Klischees bestätigt gesehen... und das Kotzt mich an Ihr Spassangler...
Einer gibt hier was vor ( wie eine schöne Bildüberschrift ) und die Lämmer blöcken mit und die Nichtspassangeler regen sich auf..denn regen sich die Spassangler wieder auf...das AB hat einen regen Besuch ( was ja auch von Interesse ist ) und wie das ganzen in der Öffentlichkeit wirkt ist sch****egal

Sorry für den Mist ich bin schon betrunken und habe schlechte Laune weil hier alle zu mir sagen Angler sind bekloppt...deswegen habe ich gerade keinen SPASS mit unseren Hobby


----------



## donak (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Ich sehe das auch wie mein Vorredner. Diese "Spaßangleraktion" klingt irgendwie wie ne Trotzreaktion eines Kleinkindes in meinen Augen.

Mit dem ehemaligen Button reine Provokation.

Ich habe natürlich auch Freude/Spaß am Angeln, würde mich aber niemals als Spaßangler bezeichen, denn ich setze das auch gleich mit nem "Trophäenangler".

Ich finde auch hier agiert man auf jeden Fall auch in die falsche Richtung mit solchen Aussagen und stellt sich selber ein Bein.

Meine Meinung, aber die Gedanken sind frei...

P.S: Danke Merlin und Andal


----------



## kati48268 (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

At first:


Lazarus schrieb:


> Dieser Aussage stimme ich voll zu!


Ich verbitte mir, einen Satz von mir aus dem Zusammenhang zu reissen und somit den Sinn zu verdrehen!



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So Jungs, ich nehm den Button so jetzt einfach mal raus...


*VETO!  |krach:*

Da haben Fanatiker den Begriff "Spassangler" kreiert.

Was wollen die also mit diesem Begriff erreichen, wenn sie ihn negativ besetzen?
=> Angler, die aus Freude angeln (und nicht primär mit dem Ziel Fisch zu fressen) sind Tierquäler!
Das soll sich in den Köpfen festsetzen 
(***siehe unten).

Genau aus diesem Grund ist es wichtig, diesen Begriff positiv zu besetzen.
Ich gehe nicht angeln um zu fressen, sondern weil es mir Spass macht!
Und es ist mein gutes Recht diesen Begriff auch so zu benutzen und eben nicht "die Deutungshoheit über Legimitation von Freude" den Faschisten zu überlassen.

Selbiges passiert übrigens auch beim Thema C&R, das sind jetzt alles "Tropäenangler".

***


Merlin schrieb:


> Der Begriff Spassangler ist ganz eng mit Tierquälerei usw verbunden...





Purist schrieb:


> Genauso wie Spassangler gerne Fischblut spritzen sehen, nachdem sie es der Kreatur ordentlich mit dem Knüppel auf den Schädel gegeben haben, oder aus Tierliebe den lebendigen Fang zu einer Fotosession einladen.



Wie man sieht, funktioniert die Gehirnwäsche schon tadellos ...bei einigen.


----------



## Merlin (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

@Kati
Ich verbitte mir meinen Satz aus dem Zusammenhang zu reissen..
So etwas bei anderen verbieten und es selbst machen....ganz großes Kino!
Das mit dem Tierquäler kommt nicht von mir.. stelle das bitte richtig.


----------



## kati48268 (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Du akzeptierst die Deutungshoheit der Fanatiker, somit ist dein Zitat aus _keinem_ Zusammenhang gerissen.


----------



## Merlin (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



Merlin schrieb:


> Geb doch mal : " Definition Spassangler "bei Google ein !!!
> Nr. 1  Wikipedia  Tierquälerei  usw usw..
> 
> Da kannst du jetzt behaupten was du willst....Der Begriff Spassangler ist ganz eng mit Tierquälerei usw verbunden...
> ...




Wikipedia sind also auch Angelfanatiker |bigeyes

Ok kommt jetzt erst an 2. Stelle..ich habe dir Führung übernommen:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Nochmal: Im Wiki-Artikel steht nirgends der Begriff Spassangler..


----------



## Merlin (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

das kommt aber trotzdem bei dem Begriff Spassangler..also ist da ein Zusammenhang !!!
Wenn kein Zusammenhang würde das da nicht stehen !!


----------



## Blauzahn (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Warum nicht einfach:

"Weil Angeln Spass macht" ?

Oder anders...

Es geht doch nicht darum aus welchem Grund man angelt, sondern darum, dass man dieses Hobby nicht betreiben würde, wenn man keinen Spass daran hätte:
- in der Natur zu sein
- sich darin so zu bewegen, als wäre man ein Teil davon
- allen Lebewesen mit dem ihm gebührenden Respekt zu begegnen
- etwas zu schaffen und zu erhalten, was ohne die Anglerschaft unsere Kinder nur noch in Geschichtsbüchern nachlesen könnten
- den selbst gefangenen Fisch selbst zu verspeisen
- selbst zu entscheiden was und warum man wann entnimmt
- anderen von der Passion zu berichten
- andere dafür zu begeistern
und schlussendlich
einfach nur sich selbst treu zu bleiben...
nicht verstellen oder krampfhaft Signaturen suchen, welche das eigene Tun von dem Anderer unterscheidet.

Einfach machen und das aus Überzeugung.

Schlooft schie 

René


----------



## Merlin (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

|good:
Genau so ist es..


----------



## Bobster (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

...lächerlich...Spassangler |uhoh:

Der Begriff ist und bleibt, nicht nur in der Öffentlichkeit,
*negativ *besetzt !
Frei nach dem ollen Gorbatschov: 
*Wer zu spät kommt, den bestraft das Leben.*
Aus der Ecke ist nur schlecht wieder heraus zukommen.
...und das haben wir uns alle zuzuschreiben.

Persönlich habe ich für mich schon immer die Definition

*Angeln verpflichtet...*

gewählt.

Verpflichtet
gegenüber der Kreatur die ich beangel.
gegenüber der Umwelt
gegenüber dem Material das ich benutzte um mein Fanggerät Zielfisch gerecht einzusetzen.
und weitere 1000 Gründe...

Mit der Ablegung der Prüfung habe ich die "Lizenz zum töten" 
bzw. entscheide über "Leben oder Tod" das nehme ich persönlich nicht auf die leichte Schulter.

Angeln gehen zu können ist für mich ein Privileg

Deshalb für mich:

Angeln verpflichtet !

Falls es aber so weit kommt, das jeder x-beliebige,
ohne einen Sachkundenachweis am Wasser veranstalten kann was er will...ja dann sind wir auf dem Weg in die Spassanglergesellschaft.


----------



## Andal (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Ich frage mich immer noch, warum man diesen Spaß an der Freude des Angelns nicht einfach haben und genießen kann, so wie es sicherlich die Mehrheit aller Angler tut, sondern es plakatieren muss? Auch dem dümmsten aller dummen Angelgegner dürfte es sonnenklar sein, dass wir gerne tun was wir tun und keiner von uns dazu gezwungen wird.

Muss man, ganz im Sinne der Generation Facebook, jeden Furz öffentlich machen? Hängt jemand morgens die Fahne raus "Die Alte gepoppt. Yeah!" ?


----------



## kati48268 (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



Bobster schrieb:


> ...
> Falls es aber so weit kommt, das jeder x-beliebige,
> ohne einen Sachkundenachweis am Wasser veranstalten kann was er will...ja dann sind wir auf dem Weg in die Spassanglergesellschaft.


So wie der Rest der Welt (99,76% der Oberfläche unserer Erdenscheibe).
Alles Spassangler.
Ich auch, trotz Zwangsprüfung.
Aber die ist hier nicht das Thema.


----------



## kati48268 (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

@Andal
ein weiser Mann hat mal gesagt,
"wer die sprache beherrscht, beherrscht das denken"

Deswegen bin ich der Meinung, dass man solch manipulativen Begriffen, wie ihn unsere Petraisten benutzen, etwas entgegensetzen sollte.
Und das geht eben auch, wenn man einen Begriff umdreht, bzw. in die richtige Richtung dreht.


----------



## Lazarus (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



Bobster schrieb:


> *Angeln verpflichtet...*


Das gefällt mir! Deshalb habe ich es kurzerhand geklaut, ich hoffe du hast nichts dagegen.


----------



## Andal (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



kati48268 schrieb:


> @Andal
> ein weiser Mann hat mal gesagt,
> "wer die sprache beherrscht, beherrscht das denken"
> 
> ...



Ja aber doch nicht mit den abgefuxxten Stilmitteln des Öko-Maddin von vor über 20 Jahren... "Ey du, echt sensible Message da auf deinem Button, find ich echt gut du!"

Mit sowas steht man doch da, wie... ich sags besser nicht.


----------



## Bobster (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Rest der Welt ? ...aufm Mond |kopfkrat
interessiert mich nicht.

Im Land der Dichter und Denker darf es keine Spassangler geben...kapiert das denn keiner #d

Wenn hier die Fundamentalisten-Fraktion nicht aus dieser
Abseitsfalle heraus kommt, wird es , so befürchte ich, in einigen Jahren schlimm enden.

Ja, warum nicht der "Hege und Pflege" Anstrich ?
Andere machens doch vor wie es geht...


----------



## siloaffe (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Naja, in der Zeit, in der ihr euch hier verbal/schriftlich die Fessen voll gehauen habt war ich mit ein paar Kumpels angeln und hatte ne Menge Spaß!!!|muahah:


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Isses nicht interessant?

Von der Freude und Spaß am Angeln sind wir schon bei der Verpflichtung  (zu was eigentlich??) gelandet..

Bei so viel "Einigkeit" ist es wohl kein Wunder, dass Angelfeinde so leichtes Spiel haben..

Für die 20% Angelgegner der Bevölkerung, welche momentan mangels organisierter Gegenwehr ja das öffentliche Meinungsbild beherrschen, gibt es nur eine sinnvolle Verpflichtung:
Die nämlich, gar nicht mehr zu angeln....

Bis dahin werde ich weiter aus Freud und Spaß am Angeln angeln gehen..





PS:
Nur mal so zur Erinnerung.
Die letzte "Welle" fing auch mit einem Fernsehfilm an, wo vieles gestellt wurde (Monitor, Drosse als Stichworte)...

Auch damals hieß es, stillhalten, dann wird schon nix passieren......

Und danach kam das paktieren vom VDSF mit den Tierschutzreferenten der Länder mit all den darauf folgenden Einschränkungen..

Ich wünsche ALLEN Anglern, dass das Stillhalten und Wegducken diesmal mehr Erfolg hat........

Wie schon Vorposter schrieben:
Die Freiheit stirbt zentimeterweise..

Zuerst die der anderen, am Ende auch immer die eigene.......


----------



## kati48268 (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



Bobster schrieb:


> ... Im Land der Dichter und Denker darf es keine Spassangler geben...kapiert das denn keiner ...


|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
So was macht mich erst zum Fundamentalisten!



Bobster schrieb:


> ...
> Ja, warum nicht der "Hege und Pflege" Anstrich ?...


Eben weil es ein "Anstrich" ist.
Das political correctness Gefasel übernehmen schon Verbände und Co.
Was dabei raus kommt, sehen wir ständig.
Thomas Eingangsposting sollte (für ihn und viele andere) doch nur sagen, wie es (für ihn und viele andere) wirklich ist.

Ich gehe angeln, weil es mir Spaß macht.
Und wer andere Gründe hat, soll damit selig werden, vollkommen ok.
Ich will es mit meinem Grund, angeln zu gehen, aber auch.

Aber so was darf ja nicht sein... |uhoh:


----------



## Andal (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Wen juckt den so ein Button? Absolut niemand und nichts, aber auch schon gar nichts wird damit erreicht, außer vielleicht ein, zwei Vorurteile bestärkt, wenn es überhaupt wer wahrnimmt. Genauso bedeutungslos, als wenn auf einem uniformen Familien Zafira pappt, dass "Anna-Lena on Bord" ist.

Ja hier im Forum tut es mir kund, dass soundsoviele Angler Spaß am Angeln haben. Was für eine epochale Mitteilung. Ich dachte bisher immer, sie werden von ihrem Nachbarn zum Fischen geprügelt.


----------



## kati48268 (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



Andal schrieb:


> ... Mit sowas steht man doch da, wie...


...ein Provokateur in diesem Fall. 
Jemand, der sagt was er denkt, Andal.
Platt, ok, könnte galanter sein, vielleicht gibt es auch andere Begriffe, aber letztendlich ist es doch so einfach.

Wenn ich jemandem, der vom Angeln keine Ahnung aber Interesse hat, davon erzähle, fang ich doch nicht mit Besatz von Bitterlingen und Müllaufsammelaktionen an.
Ich erzähle, wie viel Bock das macht!


----------



## kati48268 (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



Andal schrieb:


> Ja hier im Forum tut es mir kund, dass soundsoviele Angler Spaß am Angeln haben. Was für eine epochale Mitteilung.


Vielleicht muss man ja gerade erst mal hier im Board mit so was anfangen.
Siehe:


Bobster schrieb:


> Im Land der Dichter und Denker darf es keine Spassangler geben...kapiert das denn keiner #d


----------



## siloaffe (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Habsch wat verpasst?? 

Wo is`n der Buton hin???


----------



## Andal (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Ach so und zur Vermittlung dieser Botschaft bist du nur in der Lage, wenn Sticker, Buttons und anderweitiger Tinneff die Message rüberbringt?

Ich habs heute schon mal gesagt und ich stehe immer noch dazu. Machen wir eine saubere Aktion, schwätzen wir uns zusammen und dann gehts ab. Nägel mit Köpfen, aber keine Wattebällchenwerferei!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Ich trabe Andal altersmäßig 3 Jahre hinterher und sehe die meisten Dinge (mit Ausnahme seiner Abneigung gegen Frauen im Haus |supergri) sehr ähnlich wie er.

Ich habe hier gerade ne gute Flasche Grauer Burgunder neben mir stehen (genau genommen ist der Inhalt größtenteils bereits in mir #6). Lehnt euch mal zurück, trinkt einen guten Schluck und überlegt, wieviel Wahres in Andals Postings zu diesem Thema (und vielen anderen) steckt.

Und morgen Mittag gehe ich bis zum Abend angeln. Zielfisch: Giebel (zum sauer einlegen) und Karpfen (zum filetieren und einfrieren). Und wie so oft werde ich jeden ab 60 zurücksetzen. Und wenn ich zwanzig davon fange, setze ich zwanzig zurück. Ganz ohne Aufsehen #h 

Und ich werde bei der ganzen Sache viel Spaß haben. #h#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Habsch wat verpasst??
> 
> Wo is`n der Buton hin???



Guckst Du, ich will doch nicht die Einheit der Angler gefährden..
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3980177&postcount=86

Deswegen auch nochmal:

Isses nicht interessant?

Von der Freude und Spaß am Angeln sind wir schon bei der Verpflichtung (zu was eigentlich??) gelandet..

Bei so viel "Einigkeit" ist es wohl kein Wunder, dass Angelfeinde so leichtes Spiel haben..

Für die 20% Angelgegner der Bevölkerung, welche momentan mangels organisierter Gegenwehr ja das öffentliche Meinungsbild beherrschen, gibt es nur eine sinnvolle Verpflichtung:
Die nämlich, gar nicht mehr zu angeln....

Bis dahin werde ich weiter aus Freud und Spaß am Angeln angeln gehen..





PS:
Nur mal so zur Erinnerung.
Die letzte "Welle" fing auch mit einem Fernsehfilm an, wo vieles gestellt wurde (Monitor, Drosse als Stichworte)...

Auch damals hieß es, stillhalten, dann wird schon nix passieren......

Und danach kam das paktieren vom VDSF mit den Tierschutzreferenten der Länder mit all den darauf folgenden Einschränkungen..

*Ich wünsche ALLEN Anglern aus tiefstem Herzen*, dass das Stillhalten und Wegducken diesmal mehr Erfolg hat........

Wie schon Vorposter schrieben:
Die Freiheit stirbt zentimeterweise..

Zuerst die der anderen, am Ende auch immer die eigene.......


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Warum angeln wir? Dieser kurze Film (ist ja nur ein Neugierigmacher) gibt meiner Meinung nach kurz und bündig eine Antwort (mit super Nebendarsteller :q):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5gai7mkNG4


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Ist doch alles noch möglich! :m 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> aus Freud und Spaß am Angeln angeln gehen..


Das ^ ist das Thema

Hier sind aktuell: Mitglieder: 120.848 

Ein kleiner Extra-Thread etwa so: *Kurzbegriff für Anglerbutton gesucht*
???
Wie kann man das Thema "aus Freud und Spaß am Angeln angeln gehen" möglichst kurz, knackig und *gut emotional fassbar* ausdrücken ?

und die Heerscharen werden schaffen #6, was einzelne nicht schaffen können!


----------



## kati48268 (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



Andal schrieb:


> ...nur in der Lage, wenn Sticker, Buttons und anderweitiger Tinneff die Message rüberbringt?


Nee, ...nicht nur. Aber auch.
Eigentlich ging es (mir) hier eher um die Aussagen im Eingangsposting von Thomas.
Aber du siehst ja, wie schon ein einfacher Begriff, egal ob Button oder getippt, Wellen schlägt.



Andal schrieb:


> Machen  wir eine saubere Aktion, schwätzen wir uns zusammen und dann gehts ab.


Leg los, ich bin bei dir.
#h


----------



## Andal (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ist doch alles noch möglich! :m
> 
> 
> Das ^ ist das Thema
> ...



Und dann sitzen wir hier im illustren Keise des Forums, wedeln mit dem virtuellen Fähnchen herum und strahlen die pure Angelfreude aus, von der wir jetzt schon wissen, dass sie in uns ist. Und was ist dann erreicht?


----------



## Andal (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Leg los, ich bin bei dir.



Sind wir schon zu zweit. Ich hab noch keinen Plan, aber es wird uns schon was einfallen, dass über ein Fähnchen hinausgeht!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

@Andal 
Einiges, wenn man einen tragfähigen Begriff hat!
Los, nicht wieder die selbe Runde im Kreis ....

dichtet mal mit: #h
VollFreudeAngler (ist besser als das mit Spass_)
Angelfreund
Freunde des Angelns
Angelerfreuter
Angelüberzeugung
Angelpassion
Angelleidenschaft
Angelglück
Angelglücklicher
Angellebensglück
GlückicherAngler


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



Andal schrieb:


> Sind wir schon zu zweit. Ich hab noch keinen Plan, aber es wird uns schon was einfallen, dass über ein Fähnchen hinausgeht!


 
Ich bin dabei.

Eine Idee (die ihr gern in der Luft zerreißen dürft) hätte ich: Eine Webseite, auf der Angler aus allen deutschen Bundesländern in Kurzfilmen das Angeln in ihrer Region vorstellen. 

Ohne Produktwerbung, ohne ideologisches Rumgesafte ("Ich bin C&R-Angler"), einfach nur das Angeln vorstellen, vom Fränkischen Karpfenweiher über die Mecklemburger Seenplatte bis zur Nordee.

Unter Vorstellen verstehe ich nicht, dicke Fische in die Kamera zu halten, sondern den Leuten das Hobby nahezubringen, also warum man Angeln geht und was den Reiz ausmacht.

Qualitätskontrolle und "Management": Der, der eh den ganzen Tag bloß rumsitzt: Thomas :q
Nee, das kann man auch aufteilen 

Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## siloaffe (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Der Tread Titel ist doch eigentlich schon top! 

*Aus Freude am Angeln*


----------



## siloaffe (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei.
> 
> Eine Idee (die ihr gern in der Luft zerreißen dürft) hätte ich: Eine Webseite, auf der Angler aus allen deutschen Bundesländern in Kurzfilmen das Angeln in ihrer Region vorstellen.
> 
> ...




Dann mach doch mal. 
Zieh die Seite hoch und man wird sehen obs was bringt.....|rolleyes


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

gaudeamus piscatum

(Spass_ Freudenangler lateinisch :q )


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Dann mach doch mal.
> Zieh die Seite hoch und man wird sehen obs was bringt.....|rolleyes



Die Frage ist doch, wie sowas die 20% Angelgegner, die leider mangels Gegenwehr ja das Sagen haben in Gesellschaft, Medien und Politik, überzeugen soll - und von was??

Die werden das eh nicht gucken, außer um was zu finden um Anglern wieder eine auswischen zu können..

Solange man den 20% als Angler aber weiterhin sowohl die Deutungshoheit der Begriffe wie die Interpretation der Gesetze überlässt, wird da gar nix passieren (jedenfalls nix Gutes für die Angler insgesamt).....

Und solange Angler das nicht selber in der Mehrheit begreifen, nützt kein Button, kein Aufruf, keine Initiative, kein Engagement irgendwas - es wird wie bisher auch ins Leere laufen (Erinnerung: Drosse, Monitorbericht)..

Außer eben Stück für Stück immer weitere Einschränkungen - auch für die "guten, richtigen" Angler...

Machen könnts ihrs trotzdem. 
Ich guck auch gerne mal Angelfilme, gerade auch aus Gegenden/Gewässern/Methoden die ich nicht kenne..



PS:
Nicht wieder persönlich werden.
DANKE.



PPS:
Dass man sich mit so einem Dreck überhaupt auseinandersetzen muss, statt nur einfach Angeln gehen zu können, ist schon der Hohn an sich...

Am Besten sollte jeder Angler Jura studieren, Kommunikationswissenschaft und Medienkunde, um ja nirgends anzuecken..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Dann mach doch mal.
> Zieh die Seite hoch und man wird sehen obs was bringt.....|rolleyes


 
Unterstützen ja, machen eher nicht. Ich habe momentan locker 'ne 60-Stunden-Woche. Und das ändert sich voraussichtlich die kommenden Monate bestenfalls nach oben. :g


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch, wie sowas die 20% Angelgegner, die leider mangels Gegenwehr ja das Sagen haben in Gesellschaft, Medien und Politik, überzeugen soll - und von was??


 
Das ist doch, wie man hier in Franken sagt; "n Schmarrn".

Als Angler zählt man in Deutschland zu den "sympathischen Spinnern". Damit kann ich leben. Das ganze Theater resultiert aus keinen %-Zahlen von Gegnern, sondern schlicht aus dem geltenden Recht, sprich dem Tierschutzgesetz. 

Let's face it: Das Teil werden wir nicht ändern. Auch in 20 Jahren werden die Fische dort noch drin stehen. Da kann Arlinghaus sich nen Wolf schreiben.

Privat wie beruflich fahre ich damit seit Jahren gut:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gelassenheitsgebet

Also lass uns Werbung für das Angeln machen, ganz egal, was einige Pappnasen darüber denken!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Am Besten sollte jeder Angler Jura studieren, Kommunikationswissenschaft und Medienkunde, um ja nirgends anzuecken..


 
Wer hat denn bitte praktisch dieses "Aneckproblem"? Ich jedenfalls nicht.

Die Kinder aus der Nachbarschaft kommen entweder zugucken, wenn ich einen Fisch auf der Terrasse ausnehme oder wünschen mir viel Pech beim Angeln, weil ihnen die Tiere leid tun. Alle, die mich gut kennen, wissen, dass ich fischen gehe und nicht wenige lassen sich ab und zu einen Fisch rumbringen. Und es interessiert garantiert niemanden, wieviele Karpfen morgen wieder schwimmen dürfen. 

Und nachdem die Weinflasche leer ist, genehmige ich mir jetzt noch nen Obstler, den ich vorige Woche als Dankeschön für 2 Karpfen bekommen habe. :#2:


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



> Also lass uns Werbung für das Angeln machen



Gibt's nicht schon zu viele Angler für zu wenig Wasser und Fisch??

Müsste man nicht, statt Werbung für Angeln zu machen, eher dafür sorgen, dass der Zugang zum Angeln noch schwieriger wird?

So, dass man in der kleine(ere)n Gruppe der Angler dann auch gleich noch besser die schwarzen Schafe aussortieren könnte??

Bis dann endlich nur noch "gute, richtige" Angler übrig sind, und Anglerfeinde einsehen, dass die paar Übriggebliebenen jetzt in Ruhe angeln können sollen??


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gibt's nicht schon zu viele Angler für zu wenig Wasser und Fisch??
> 
> Müsste man nicht, statt Werbung für Angeln zu machen, eher dafür sorgen, dass der Zugang zum Angeln noch schwieriger wird?
> 
> ...


 
Das sind provozierende Worte, in denen trotzdem mehr als nur ein Fünkchen Wahrheit steckt. Deutschland ist (wie auch andere Länder) in zwei regionale Bereiche geteilt: die Bereiche mit viel Land und wenig Leuten, und die, wo die Situation umgekehrt ist.

Und jetzt sind wir beim Thema Breitenaktivität angekommen: In Ballungszentren, und da reden wir auch vom Speckgürtel, ist Angeln ohne Besatz nicht möglich, solange wir Angeln nicht nur einem elitärem Kreis zugängig machen wollen. Und genau da müssen wir aufpassen, dass einige schräge Vögel nicht komische Gesetzesauslegungen hoffähig machen.

Bzgl. Bayern sehe ich da aktuell kein Problem (da oute ich mich gern als CSU-Wähler, denn diese Partei weiß, was man besser bleiben lässt), aber Holzauge, sei wachsam ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Wer schon immer im Vorfeld das Feld andern überlässt, braucht auch kein wachsames Holzauge mehr..

Da nützt wahrscheinlich auch kein noch so lauter Wecker was, solange man süss träumen kann/will und die wachsamen Holzaugen sanft zugedrückt hält.......

Aber auch aus süßen Träumen wacht man auf, wenn einem jemand anders die kuschlige Bettdecke mal wegzieht (weil die Federn von armen Gänsen kommen, vielleicht??)


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich....?
> 
> Diese zu einem nicht unerheblichen Teil bigotte und scheinheilig
> verlogene Öffentlichkeit kann mich mal gepflegt und kreuzweise..



So schaut es aus, zumindest bei Pille-Palle Themen, wie der Angelfischerei.



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Die Öffentlichkeit muss mal wieder verschont werden. Wie bei allen politischen Themen. Und wenn einer mal die Eier hat und sagt, was Sache ist, dann sind die empörenden Reaktionen sowas von klar.
> 
> 
> ......................
> ...



Das begreifen viele leider nicht. Sei es aus Angst vor Konfrontatin, sei es aus mangelndem Intellekt.




RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> DIE dt.Krankheit: Politcal correctness bis zum erbrechen...nur um irgendwelchen Sonderlingen und selbsternannten Gralshütern dieses speziellen Zeit(Un)geist ja nicht auf die Füße zu treten..was solche Leute an Worten wie Zigeunerschnitzel,Mohrenkopf und jetzt anscheinend auch Spaßangler stört,ist *deren* Kopf-und Ideologieproblem..nicht meins.
> 
> Vor solchen Leuten werde ich mir weder 3x meine Wortwahl überlegen,noch irgendwie kuschen...dieser ideologische Eselskarren hat schon genug dumme Zugtiere.



Es geht in Deutschland schon lange nicht mehr darum, was man tut, sondern warum man es tut und wie man es nennt.

Und so gibt es tatsächlich sogar Angler die meinen, ich dürfe gar nicht angeln weil ich grundsätzlich keinen Fisch esse. Ich angle nämlich nur und ausschließlich zum Spass. 

Und damit bin ich halt ein wesentlich schlechterer Mensch als derjenige, der jeden 10ten Fisch auf den Kopf haut und aufisst. Klar hat derjenige auch Spass am angeln, aber er hat ein "moralisch einwandfreies" Argument. Dieses Argument bedient zwar nur 10% seiner Fänge, sichert ihn aber zu 100% gesellschaftlich ab.


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Das eine Provokation ein Anlass für eine Reaktion sein kann sollte bekannt sein.( oha sie stehen dazu das sie Spaßangler = Tiequäler sind.Jetzt reichts- Da muß was getan werden )....Und wenn ich weiß WIE die Reaktion aussieht unterlasse ich die Provokation. Oder eben in Kauf nehmen und damit leben.
> 
> Legale Spaßangelei wird es in D nicht geben. Das TschGe kippt keiner. Ebenso sehe ich keine Möglichkeit der Entschärfung: Im Gegenteil es gibt etliche Bestrebungen das Ding zu *ver*schärfen.
> 
> ...



_
Selbst wenn Dir einer die Kehle zudrückt, halte aus und hilf durch Dein Schweigen._

_Seneca._


----------



## west1 (22. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Ich geh jetzt angeln weil...


----------



## PirschHirsch (22. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



> *Appeasement funktioniert nicht bei Gegnern, die niemals satt werden!*
> 
> Das begreifen viele leider nicht. Sei es aus Angst vor Konfrontatin, sei es aus mangelndem Intellekt.


Richtig! Da hilft nur Gegenhalten und Zurückschießen mit allen Mitteln.

Und zwar genauso radikal, wie der Gegner vorgeht. Damits dem richtig wehtut und der sich zweimal überlegt, noch Gehampel zu veranstalten.

Das heißt: Genau analysieren, wo seine Schwachpunkte sind - und da genauso gnadenlos draufhauen, wie er das bei den Anglern tut.

Wenn die Freiheit zentimeterweise stirbt, muss man sie eben zentimeterweise vehement verteidigen.

Drum sage ich: Keinen Fußbreit der grünen Diktatur in jedweder Richtung!

Ich habe keinen Bock auf Leute, die sich nicht nur beim Angeln ausschließlich über Verbote zu definieren scheinen und sich selbst für Weltenheilande halten.

Dieses heuchlerische 68er-Pack ist noch wesentlich reaktionärer und unterdrückerischer als die, gegen die es damals protestiert hat.

Spaß und Erholung haben verboten - mit mir nicht! Arbeiten und Steuer blechen bis zum Umfallen soll man, dann aber keinen Fun haben?

Angeln, Autofahren, in der Kneipe rauchen, Bier im Park trinken (und nach 22 Uhr an der Tanke kaufen), laute Livekonzerte usw. machen SPASS und geben Power für härtere Lebensaufgaben. Dazu sind diese Tätigkeiten da. Zum Abschalten und Kraft tanken.

Wenn man sich den A***** aufreißt, will man schließlich was davon in irgendeiner Form von Freude haben. Sonst fragt man sich doch irgendwann ganz massiv, warum man sich überhaupt den A**** aufreißt.

Darum: Wenn die Krieg haben wollen, können sie ihn haben. Von den verdammten Gutmenschen lass ich mir mal überhaupt nix verbieten. Die sollen ihre Juchtenkäfer gedanklich streicheln und mir ansonsten komplett vom Hals bleiben.

Und da mache ich auch überhaupt keinen Hehl draus. Kanns nur nochmal sagen - fight fire with fire. 

Selbsternannte Moralapostel jeglicher Couleur brauchen einfach nen kräftigen Gong - mit Gehirnvernagelten lässt es sich nicht diskutieren. Da hilft nur "Frieden schaffen durch überlegene Feuerkraft".

Was komplett zerlegt ist, stresst nicht mehr. So einfach ist das. Versuchen die ja in Gegenrichtung genauso. Und warum? WEIL ES FUNKTIONIERT! Radikalität kann man nicht mit Gesäusel bekämpfen, das wird nix.

Darum:

Es wird allerhöchste Zeit, ganz gezielt zu schauen, wo bei Pöter usw. rechtliche Schwachstellen sind.

Dann mit Anzeigen zuballern und wenns sein muss durch alle Instanzen durchprügeln. Begleitet von entsprechenden öffentlichen Negativ-Darstellungen. Spieß rumdrehen, mit den eigenen Waffen schlagen, bis nix mehr steht.

Ein einziges wirksames Urteil GEGEN die Typen würde schon viele Spender und Unterstützer abschrecken. Denn die wollen ja keine Kriminellen unterstützen.

Parallel müssen Kampagnen gefahren werden, die das Angeln an sich positiv und erwünschenswert darstellen.

Diese Kombination können einzelne Angler aber finanziell, zeitlich usw. wohl kaum leisten. 

Da wären die Verbände gefragt - wenn sies nicht selber hinkriegen, müssen sie eben entsprechende Vollprofis im Rechts- und Marketingbereich dafür engagieren. Und dann konsequent kämpfen, nachhaken, weitermachen.

Aber die sind ja offenbar damit beschäftigt, Beitragskohle für Wichtigeres zu verbraten.


----------



## Jose (22. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> ...
> Das heißt: Genau analysieren, wo seine Schwachpunkte sind - und da genauso gnadenlos draufhauen, wie er das bei den Anglern tut...



gut gebrüllt, dann mach mal!

also: was tun?


----------



## PirschHirsch (22. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Ein Anfang wäre z. B. den Pöter intensiv auf Verfassungsfeindlichkeit zu überprüfen. Und das bei jeder neuen Kampagne von denen erneut tun, nicht nur einmal.

Parallel mal die Steuerfahndung vorbeischicken und deren Finanzen ganz genau durchleuchten lassen. Wer weiß, was die mit ihrer Kohle so alles anstellen.

Selbst wenn da nicht unbedingt gleich wunder was bei rauskommt - die müssen merken, dass ihnen ein gnadenloser Blutegel im Nacken sitzt, der nicht lockerlässt.

Die müssen einfach mal merken, dass sie nicht frei agieren können, wie sie wollen. Wenn so ne arschgepuderte Emo-Veganer-Studententussi mal ne Hausdurchsuchung wg. Verdacht der Zugehörigkeit zu ner varfassungsfeindlichen Organisation am Hals hat und das ihren studiumsfinanzierenden Ollen erklären muss, überlegt die sich zweimal, ob sie noch ne große Klappe hat.

Die große Fresse von denen kommt nur daher, weil entsprechender Gegenwind fehlt.

Und was natürlich auch jeder tun kann: HEUTE NICHT GRÜN  WÄHLEN!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Solange sich Angler selber untereinander bekriegen und sich spalten lassen (egal aus welchen (auch vielleicht guten) Gründen), solange die Deutungshoheit der Sprache bei Tierrechtlern und Naturschützern liegt, solange juristische Definitionen nicht von Fischereiverbänden, sondern von Tier- und Naturschützern kommen, solange man sich als Angler lieber versteckt, statt sich zu bekennen - Solange braucht man nicht gegen Petras oder für bessere Gesetze für Angler kämpfen wollen..

Das hat mir dieser Thread deutlich gezeigt...

*Ich entschuldige mich ausdrücklich dafür*, dass ich nicht nur meine persönliche Meinung in dem Statement (Eingangsposting) dargelegt habe (auch wenns nicht alleine meine Meinung ist) , sondern darüber hinaus noch den Button allgemein zur Verfügung gestellt habe...

War ein grober Denkfehler, dafür: 
*SORRY!!!!!*

Jeder kann ja einen entsprechenden Text in seiner Signatur verwenden - dazu hätte es eines Buttons nicht bedurft, vielleicht einfach früher von jedem etwas Arsxx in der Hose. Jeder kann etwas tun, indem er sich vor Ort gegen immer weitere Restriktionen wehrt, ob gegen Petra oder gegen die Gesetzgeber oder Vereine/Verbände. 
Wers nicht macht, soll nachher nicht jammern.....

Etwas bei Anglern anstossen zu wollen, ist zum einen anmaßend und zum anderen vergebliche Liebesmühe..

Auch ich bin lernfähig...


----------



## PirschHirsch (22. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Ob das mit dem Button nun eine gute Idee war oder nicht - es war wenigstens offen, ehrlich und aus dem Gefühl gerade heraus! Und nicht irgendwie geheuchelt.

Dafür von mir: RESPEKT!!!!!



> Etwas bei Anglern anstossen zu wollen, ist zum einen anmaßend und zum anderen vergebliche Liebesmühe..
> 
> Auch ich bin lernfähig...


Was aber hoffentlich nicht heißt, dass Du das Board hier dichtmachst... 

Verstehe aber Deine Enttäuschung - Windmühlenkampf kann mitunter schon frustrieren...


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



> Was aber hoffentlich nicht heißt, dass Du das Board hier dichtmachst...


Son Quatsch!!!

Fakt ist, dass solche Themen (leider?) immer noch die wenigsten Angler interessieren..

Sinn und Zweck des Forums ist Information und Unterhaltung von und für Angler - es ist Sache der User hier, was sie draus machen...

Das bleibt natürlich weiterhin...

Und natürlich werden wir weiterhin informieren und berichten, was wir erfahren, von Verbänden, Petras, Vorfällen etc....

Aber Anglern ihre Verantwortung abnehmen und etwas anstossen wollen, das werde ich sicher nicht mehr, das war anmaßend... 

Selber als Angler in Bewegung kommen an Hand der Infos oder schlucken was von oben kommt, ist das Motto....


----------



## PirschHirsch (22. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Kann ich verstehen! Nichtsdestrotrotz nochmal RESPEKT für Dein allgemeines Engagement!

Schade, dann wirds wohl nix mit Infos zum "ökologischen Fischereigesetz BW" werden?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Doch, natürlich werden wir über alles informieren, was wir erfahren.

Ob dann Angler was draus machen (wollen) oder weiter alles schlucken, ist aber dann nicht mein Spiel oder meine Aufgabe..

Die sind alle selber groß, oder?

Das wäre daher anmaßend...


----------



## Purist (22. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Angeln, Autofahren, in der Kneipe rauchen, Bier im Park trinken (und nach 22 Uhr an der Tanke kaufen), laute Livekonzerte usw. machen SPASS und geben Power für härtere Lebensaufgaben. Dazu sind diese Tätigkeiten da. Zum Abschalten und Kraft tanken.



Hast du dich jemals damit beschäftigt, wer für solche Verbote wirklich verantwortlich ist? Härteste Anti-Rauchergesetze, keine Saufgelage mehr in der Öffentlichkeit usw.? Weisst du, in welchem Bundesland es das Nachtangelverbot schon gibt und wer es erlassen hat? Nein? Schade. 

Man kann auf viel Geschwätz hereinfallen, egal aus welcher politischen oder gesellschaftlichen Ecke, wie aber die plumpe Propaganda wirkt, ist schon faszinierend. Da werden Tatsachen mal eben um 180° gedreht und der anderen Seite zugeschustert, die damit überhaupt nichts zu tun hat. |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Rauchen etc. ist hier nicht das Thema.

Zum Thema gesetzliches Nachtangelverbot in B-W:
Hatte die CDU eingeführt, die das dann im Zuge des Bürokratieabbaus später in der Koalition mit der FDP auch wieder abschaffen wollte.

Das wurde dann aufgegeben, da nicht nur Naturschützer, sondern vor allem auch die Fischereiverbände in B-W das gesetzliche Nachtangelverbot behalten wollten. Warum sollte ein Gesetzgeber was ändern, wenn selbst die "Lobby"verbände das nicht wollten?

Das beweist aber nur einmal mehr:
Ist erst mal ein Gesetz, eine Einschränkung da, wird's verdammt schwer, sowas wieder wegzukriegen - es gibt eben immer genügend "gute" Gründe für Verbote......

Das alles hat aber nur peripher mit dem Thema hier, Freude am Angeln, zu tun (bzw. nur für die, für die auch Nachtangeln in B-W Freude machen würde...)....


----------



## Purist (22. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das beweist aber nur einmal mehr:
> Ist erst mal ein Gesetz, eine Einschränkung da, wird's verdammt schwer, sowas wieder wegzukriegen - es gibt eben immer genügend "gute" Gründe für Verbote......



Ich wollte mit meinem Beitrag nur dazu anregen, sich bewusst zu machen, dass Verbote von allen politischen Seiten kommen. Einfach kann man es sich diesbezüglich nicht machen, auch bei der heutigen Bundestagswahl nicht.

Mit den Gesetzen gebe ich dir recht, was Bürokratieabbau betrifft, ist noch sehr viel zu tun um das einmal aufzubrechen.

Bezüglich uns Anglern: Ich denke du hast verstanden, dass wir immerhin einen gemeinsamen Nenner haben: Wenn es um Angelverbote geht, sind wir uns alle gewiss einig. Bei allem anderen sind wir ein bunter Haufen, weil wir den Angelsport mit unterschiedlichsten Absichten ausüben. Spass ist gewiss bei jedem von uns irgendwie dabei, manchmal vergeht der uns auch am Gewässer. #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



> Wenn es um Angelverbote geht, sind wir uns alle gewiss einig.


Eben gerade nicht, siehe gesetzliches Nachtangelverbot in B-W...
Forellenanlagen
Setzkescher
Wertungsangeln
Betretungsverbote
Zufahrtsverbote
Zurücksetzen
und, und, und......

Für all solche Verbote gibt es genügend Angler, die diese Verbote  ("gute" Gründe lassen sich ja immer finden) unterstützen oder sogar fordern..

Es gibt von ganz unten bis nach ganz oben NULL Einigkeit, nicht mal im verhindern oder abschaffen von Verboten..


----------



## NedRise (22. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Warum angeln wir? Dieser kurze Film (ist ja nur ein Neugierigmacher) gibt meiner Meinung nach kurz und bündig eine Antwort (mit super Nebendarsteller :q):
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5gai7mkNG4



Hallo,

ein Video in dem eine Junganglerin neben M.Lotz vom angeln erzählt,momentmal M.Lotz ist doch einer von denen mitProfilneurose die uns so schlecht dastehen lassen...hmm..Achtung Ironie..

Ist das so schwer zu verstehen wir sitzen im gleichem Boot, koomt nur drauf an von welcher Warte man es darstellt.

Wird nicht verstanden nur der schwarze Peter von links nach rechts rumgeschoben wer daran Schuld ist. Egal auf welche Art und Weise ihr das angeln ausübt,es wird sich immer jemanden finden der es euch verbieten will.

Deswegen ist es besser nach aussen zu sagen Hände weg vom angeln, und dann eine Werte und Moral Kultur unter sich auszumachen. Nur in den nun mal geltenden Gesetzen die werden wir nicht ändern. Also C&R zu propagieren bringt nichts aber C&D kann man sehr positiv "verkaufen" und esbeinhaltet auch die meisten persönlichen Freiheiten.

Auch sollte man unsinnige Verbote abschaffen wie Nachtangelverbote  etc.
Aber was solls einfach aufeinander einprügeln, irgendwann wird in Deutschland das angeln verboten werden und zwar als erstes Land Weltweit weil wir so progressiv im Naturschutz sind und das Gewissen beruhigt werden muss.

Viele werden sagen niemals,aber ich kann mir das wirklich gut vorstellen,bestimmt nicht in den nächsten fünf Jahren.

Aber irgendwann werden wir eine grün konservative Regierung haben und dann werden die Angler bei irgeneinem Deal verschachert, die Verbansoberen mit Pöstchen in irgendeinem Naturschutzverband abgespeist und fertig.

Dem Verbandschefs sind nur Ihre Posten wichtig in welchem Verband auch immer,denen ist das angeln egal.Deswegen ist denen auch so wichtig das der Verband seinen Naturschutz Status hat,das gibt mehr Prestige.

Und dieser unsägliche Sachkundenachweis,was ein Wort,ist daran mitschuld. Da er eine wichtigkeit vermittelt die nicht gegeben ist. Und ohne würde bestimmt nicht Anarchie am Wasser herrschen, ich glaube, es würden nichtmal viel mehr Leute aktiv angeln.

Achso teilweise kann man im Sommer an unserem Gewässer Anarchie beobachten, liegt aber eher am Partyvolk als an den Anglern, die dann im Arbeitsdienst den Müll wegrräumen und ja aus selbstnutz,aber das ist egal es macht die Leistung nicht kleiner.

Wollte eigentlich dazu nicht mehr soviel schreieben, na ja.

Gruss.

Michael


----------



## Petrusjünger (22. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Mir hat die Diskussion gezeigt,

a) dass "Spaßangeln" mittlerweile selbst bei Anglern ein anrüchiger Begriff ist. 

(wer mal danach googelt, findet bei dem Begriff nichts Anrüchiges, selbst die Main-Stream Journalisten, verwenden den Begriff Neutral)

b) dass Angler selbst am Lautesten nach noch mehr Einschränkungen schreien, wenn sie sich mal wieder durch irgendwelche Pressedarstellungen an den Pranger gestellt fühlen.

c) Angler immer noch glauben, gerade sie selbst sind die "Guten", es sind nur immer die anderen, die Ärger machen und dass sie noch glauben, dass sie damit in der politischen Diskussion in der Öffentlichkeit Pluspunkte einheimsen. 
(Ein gutes Beispiel ist der aktuelle Brief von Klasing und die sarkastische Antwort des NDR, die er als "Sonderlob" dafür erhalten hat, dass er selbst Angler angeschwärzt hat.)


----------



## Gunnar. (22. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Moin moin,


> Für all solche Verbote gibt es genügend Angler, die diese Verbote ("gute" Gründe lassen sich ja immer finden) unterstützen oder sogar fordern..


Eben , für jedes Verbot gibt es einen Angler - eine Angelgruppe die vor lauter Freude darüber regelmäßig einen Abgang haben.
Leichtes Spiel für die - die ALLEN Anglern an die Eier wollen.


----------



## feko (22. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Auf jeden Fall,wenn man schon mal als Angler nicht rot/grün wählt,hat man schonmal ein bischen was gegen Einschränkungen getan.
Hoffe ich trete jetzt mit der dieser Aussage hier einen nicht auf die Füsse,wenn ja,halt löschen.
vg


----------



## kati48268 (22. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Bei der ständigen Diskussion im Board und verschärft in diesem Thread, zeigt sich, dass es ganz verschiedene Gruppierungen gibt:

a) ich verlange mehr Verbote und stärkere Regulierung
b) ich finde es gut so, wie es ist
c) es könnte schlimmer kommen, also bloß nicht auffallen
d) ich will mehr Freiheit für alle und den einzelnen Angler

Weiter gibt es innerhalb der einzelnen Gruppen natürlich unterschiedliche Ausprägungen und fließende Grenzen zur Nächsten.
Dazu kommen teilweise noch unterschiedliche Ansichten innerhalb einer Gruppe, was wohl der richtige Weg ist, um die gemeinsame Aussage der Gruppe nach Außen zu vertreten.

DA eine Eineit aller Angler zu finden, halte ich für hoffnungslos.

Es liegen sich sämtliche Parteien heut bei der Bundestagswahl näher, als Angler unter sich.

Selbst sehr gemäßigte Angelgegner und radikale Fanatiker unter diesen finden eher gemeinsame Ziele und Vorgehensweisen als wir.

Der letzte Angler räumt dann bitte noch seinen Müll am Wasser weg, bevor er das Licht aus macht.


----------



## Merlin (22. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Solange sich Angler selber untereinander bekriegen und sich spalten lassen (egal aus welchen (auch vielleicht guten) Gründen), solange die Deutungshoheit der Sprache bei Tierrechtlern und Naturschützern liegt, solange juristische Definitionen nicht von Fischereiverbänden, sondern von Tier- und Naturschützern kommen, solange man sich als Angler lieber versteckt, statt sich zu bekennen - Solange braucht man nicht gegen Petras oder für bessere Gesetze für Angler kämpfen wollen..
> 
> Das hat mir dieser Thread deutlich gezeigt...
> 
> ...


 

Ich bin beeindruckt !!!!!#6
Nun werde bloß nicht lammfromm.
Das geht hier nicht um Sieg oder Niederlage sondern um uns...
Ich fande die Spassangleraktion daneben und das habe ich versucht zu erklären...
Der Weg etwas zu verändern ist immer mühselig..und es gibt dabei immer Leute die einen in den Rücken fallen..
Ich glaube einfach der mühsame Weg der Diplomatie führt weiter als der der Konfrontation....


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



> Ich glaube einfach der mühsame Weg der Diplomatie führt weiter als der der Konfrontration....


ja stimmt - bewiesen seit Monitorbericht/Drosse etc. - oder doch nicht???...



> Der Weg etwas zu verändern ist immer mühselig


Der Weg ist vorgegeben und abschüssig:
Immer mehr Verbote und Restriktionen ....
Um das zu ändern, nützt kein kleiner Straßenbesen was.
Da brauchts Bagger und Planierraupen..

Aber es ist ja nirgendwo auch nur ansatzweise ein Übereinkommen zu sehen, als Angler allgemein gegen immer weitere Verbote und Restriktionen zu kämpfen.

Weil es ja auch für jedes einzelne Verbot genügend Befürworter (mit jeweils "guten" Gründen) unter den Anglern selber gibt...


----------



## Andal (22. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Forellenanlagen
> Setzkescher
> Wertungsangeln
> Betretungsverbote
> ...



Wir alle wissen,

...dass Forellenanlagen ab einem Mindeststandard eine problemlose Angelgenheit sind.
...dass der Setzkescher unter bestimmten Voraussetzung einem gehälterten Fisch nicht gut tut, aber im Normalfall völlig bedenkenlos ist.
...dass Wertungsangeln auch ganz harmlos und im völligen Einklang mit dem Hegeplan stattfinden können.
...dass Betretungs- und Zufahrtsverbote eine sehr zweischneidige Sache sind.
...dass Zurücksetzen absolut seine Berechtigung hat.

Aber wir wissen auch nur zu gut, wie sehr das Floriansprinzip in den Köpfen verankert ist. Ein Fliegenfischer am Gebirgsbach wird sein Leben lang keinen Setzkescher benötigen. So wie der Aalangler an der Küste niemals zum C&Rler wird. Wird eines verboten, dann juckt das den anderen nicht die Bohne und er stimmt dem durch Schweigen zu, weil ja das Haus am anderen Ende seiner Welt brennt und nicht das seine.

Ich zerbreche mir schon lange den Kopf, wie man diesen Götzen Florian von seinem Sockel stoßen könnte.


Übrigens, wer es nicht weiß, das Floriansprinzip lautet: Oh heiliger St. Florian, verschon mein Haus, zünd andre an!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



> Wird eines verboten, dann juckt das den anderen nicht die Bohne und er stimmt dem durch Schweigen zu, weil ja das Haus am anderen Ende seiner Welt brennt und nicht das seine.


Noch nicht!
Feuer brennt nämlich und breitet sich aus, solange es Nahrung kriegt..
Das ist das, was die meisten dabei vergessen..


----------



## Andal (22. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Richtig Thomas. Aber dann nur einen Schritt zur Seite machen, damit vielleicht die Feuerwehr vorbei kann ist auch zu wenig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Das wär aber schon mal etwas, aber nicht mal dazu sind sich Angler einig genug..

PS:
Nur ein kleines Beispiel:
Momentan haben wir 16 Bundesländer mit 16 Fischereigesetzen.

Je nach Bundesland sind da viele Dinge ganz unterschiedlich geregelt.

Also gibt es meist irgendein Bundesland, in dem etwas (z. B. Setzkescher, zurücksetzen etc.) anglerfreundlicher geregelt ist als in den 15 anderen. 

Und das als in Deutschland geltendes Recht!!!

Bis heute waren weder Landesverbände, einer der alten oder der (kon)fusionierte Bundesverband in der Lage, sich mal zusammen zu setzen, das jeweils anglerfreundlichste Gesetz aus einem Bundesland zu eruieren und sich dann als Ziel zu setzen, das in allen anderen Bundesländern auch so hinzukriegen oder wenigstens drauf hinzuarbeiten.

Und die haben sogar personelle Ressourcen dazu (Juristen, Wissenschaftler, bezahlte Geschäftsführer etc.) ..

Statt dessen wird die Kohle der Angler in Kleinkriegen untereinander verbrannt, bei Machtspielchen und persönlichen Eitelkeiten..

Wie und was soll ein Angler angesichts dessen machen, wenn er auf die Verbände/Vereine angewiesen ist, um überhaupt an ein Gewässer zu kommen, und er einfach nur Freude am Angeln hat??

Richtig, das was man als Angler, der nur einfach angeln will, seit Jahren macht:
Zahlen, schweigen und schlucken.................


----------



## Gunnar. (22. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



Andal schrieb:


> Richtig Thomas. Aber dann nur einen Schritt zur Seite machen, damit vielleicht die Feuerwehr vorbei kann ist auch zu wenig.


 
Nix da! Stattdessen dafür sorgen das dem anderen die Hütte vollständig abfackelt. Und schon hab ich einen Weniger der mich bei meiner Angelei stört.

Versucht doch mal bei Karpfenanglern Stimmen zu besorgen die sich gegen ein Schleppangelverbot richten.
Oder bei Raubfischanglern auf Stimmenfang gehen damit es keine Bootsverbotsnutzung für Karpfenangler gibt.

Selbst für den härtesten SiFi - Anhänger ware das zuviel an Utopie!


----------



## Andal (22. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Dessen bin ich mir durchaus bewußt und ich denke sogar noch einen Schritte weiter.

Wir Angler stehen ja auch nicht alleine vor dieser Schlamastik. Alle die ihr Hobby in der freien Natur ausübenden Menschen sehen sich dieser durch den manisch-religiösen Verbotswahn zunehmend ausgegrenzt. Mountainbiker, Wildwasserfahrer, Kletterer, Gleitschirmflieger, Tourenskifahrer, Bergsteiger und viele andere mehr.

Natur- und Tierschutz ist unbestreitbar eine wichtige Sache, vor allem wenn man nicht nach der Sintfluttaktik lebt. Wenn man sich nur ansieht, was zwischen dem aufkommenden Wirtschaftswunder und den 70ern an Schindluder getrieben wurde, dann muss man dem Recht geben.

Allerdings ist der Mensch, zumindest biologisch gesehen, auch nur ein Tier und damit ein Teil der Natur. Wer schützt uns vor uns selber, besser gesagt denen, die glauben, die Natur zu schützen?

Es ist höchste Zeit, diesen Anspruch zu manifestieren, damit wir am Ende nicht die bestens geschützte Natur nur noch aus dem Inneren unseres eigenen Glaskastens heraus betrachten dürfen. Da gilt es ein Bewußtsein zu wecken, dass auch wir unseren Lebensraum geschützt haben wollen. Synergien nützend, muss man da quasi interdisziplinär denken.

Und um jetzt den den "ja aber Rufern" vorab zu entgegnen. Ich will versuchen, in diesem Sinne Kontakte zu knüpfen. Das geht leider aus sehr persönlichen Gründen nicht gleich morgen, ist aber meine Agenda für den kommenden Winter. Mitmachern werde ich sicher nicht die Tür weisen!


----------



## Purist (22. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eben gerade nicht, siehe gesetzliches Nachtangelverbot in B-W...
> Forellenanlagen
> Setzkescher
> Wertungsangeln
> ...



Mit Angelverbot meinte ich das grundsätzliche Verbieten der Angelei, darin sind wir uns alle einig. Dass unser Hobby reglementiert wird, ist eine andere Sache, die wir jeweils unterschiedlich beurteilen mögen. 

Dabei stehen wir Angler unzähligen anderen Bürgern gegenüber, die mit dem Angeln nichts am Hut haben, das sind Mehrheitlich noch immer nicht "unsere" Feinde. Der Gesetzgeber ist dabei derjenige, der für ein einigermaßen friedliches Miteinander zu sorgen hat. 




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur ein kleines Beispiel:
> Momentan haben wir 16 Bundesländer mit 16 Fischereigesetzen.
> 
> Je nach Bundesland sind da viele Dinge ganz unterschiedlich geregelt.
> ...



Der Föderalismus ist es, der dazu führt, dass die Gesetze an das jeweilige Bundesland angepasst sind. Was ist daran verkehrt? Möchtest du aus dem Bundestag heraus, alle Jahre wieder, Gesetze aufs Auge gedrückt bekommen, die mit den Verhältnissen im jeweiligen Bundesland gar nichts zu tun haben? So eine Sache wie ein bundesweites Nachtangelverbot wäre dann mal eben schnell durchgewunken, das ist heute (gott sei dank) nicht möglich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Ihr lernt das schon noch, dass hier kein Forum für allgemeine Parteipolitik ist....


----------



## glavoc (22. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

deshalb ja auch die spaßpartei...klar lerne ich des..


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



glavoc schrieb:


> .klar lerne ich des..


#6#6
gut..


----------



## Gunnar. (22. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ihr lernt das schon noch, dass hier kein Forum für allgemeine Parteipolitik ist....


 
Ja ja - lernen durch Schmerrrrrzzzzzz :r

Und um die Kurve zur eigentlichen Thematik zu kriegen:

Meine Schmerzgrenze was Vereins/Verbandstätigkeit betrifft ist langsam mehr als erreicht.
Jetzt noch einige kleine Rückzugsgefechte und zum 01.01.  die völlige Kapitulation....
Dann reihe ich mich in die Riege derer die NUR angeln wollen ein..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (22. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



Merlin schrieb:


> Es geht darum wie der Angler in der Öffentlichkeit dasteht !!! Bei ganz normalen Leuten die so gut wie keine Ahnung von Angeln haben..



Ich schildere dir mal meine pers.Sichtweise,basierend auf den Erfahrungen am Wasser:

Ca. 60 % der Leute ist es schlichtweg egal ob du da per Angel einen Fisch fängst ,Tibetanische Gebete in die Gegend murmelst oder das Playmate des Monats bewunderst...sie nehmen dich wahr wie andere Hobby Ausübende und das wars dann auch.

Ein Grossteil der Menschen hat in D anno 2013 nämlich weiss Gott genug andere und wichtigere Sorgen, als über den gezielt gehypten Unsinn das alle Angler,Mountainbiker,Hundehalter,Fleischesser,Autofahrer der Untergang der Zivilisation in D wären,auch nur einen Gedanken zu verschwenden.

Bleiben ca.35 % die ich immer als Dankbares Publikum bezeichne...entweder selbst Angler...oder halt Aufgeschlossene und Neugierige Nichtangler.

Und siehe da..tritt man gegenüber letzteren als ein "guter Botschafter der Angler"auf, zeigen sie sich nicht nur neugierig gegenüber potentiellen Fängen und Methoden,sondern sind z.B. auch gegenüber C+R/C+D weitaus aufgeschlossener, als manch Kollege der eigenen Zunft..

*"Ooch,der wird zurückgesetzt..das ist ja ein feiner Zug..ok,heisst ja auch Sportfischen.."*

*"Ok..logisch..nicht mehr oder überhaupt töten als man benötigt"*

Erklär ich denen mit Hinweis aufs TSG das sowas zumeist nur in einem sehr engen Rahmen legal möglich ist,erntete ich nur ungläubige Blicke.*"Häh...wer denkt sich denn so einen Blödsinn aus?"*

So oder so ähnlich war bisher* jede* Reaktion im Gespräch.Vorausgesetzt *man spielt als Angler mit offenen Karten und vertritt eine klare,nachvollziehbare aber vor allem ehrliche Linie.*
Also positiv.

Das sind dann so Momente,wo ich mir denke *für wen wir eigentlich kleine Brötchen backen oder vor wem gar buckeln sollten?*

Etwa für eine kleine Gruppe im geschätzen 5% Bereich...von denen mir witzigerweise in 31 Angeljahren gerade mal geschätzte 4- 5 Personen über den Weg gelaufen sind...Tierquäler murmeln und dann gaaanz schnell weg obwohl nicht mal was an der Leine hing |supergri

Also 5% Dogmatisch Vorurteilsvernagelte Heckenschützen+deren naiv und bewusst Fehlinformierte Couch-und SesselJünger(inkl.Geldbörse versteht sich) Die einen reiben sich die Hände auf der Jagd nach "ideologischen Staatsfeinden"und die anderen haben dank Spenden an Petra und Co.ein reingewaschenes und weichgespültes Gewissen....da schmeckt dann sogar das Masthähnchen wieder|rolleyes

Lachhaft.

*Angeln...mag ich *#6


----------



## Marf22 (22. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Ich schildere dir mal meine pers.Sichtweise,basierend auf den Erfahrungen am Wasser:
> 
> Ca. 60 % der Leute ist es schlichtweg egal ob du da per Angel einen Fisch fängst ,Tibetanische Gebete in die Gegend murmelst oder das Playmate des Monats bewunderst...sie nehmen dich wahr wie andere Hobby Ausübende und das wars dann auch.
> 
> ...



Kann ich nur bestätigen......

War gerade wieder 4 Stunden Feedern und bin auf Grund von Smalltalk mit Spaziergängern und Spaziergängern mit Hunden kaum zum fischen gekommen.....|rolleyes.....da war keiner dabei, der unfreundlich war. Interessiert wohl.....

Ich liebe mein Hobby :m


----------



## NedRise (23. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



NedRise schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Auch sollte man unsinnige Verbote abschaffen wie Nachtangelverbote  etc.
> ...



Das geht ja schneller als man denkt...

Gruss.


----------



## Andal (23. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Na jetzt haben die Verbotsforderer und Abschaffer erst mal kräftig damit zu tun, die eigene Abschaffung zu verhindern.


----------



## NedRise (23. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Ja,ich spinn nur etwas rum..


----------



## daci7 (23. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Ich möchte nochmal meinen Senf dazugeben um nicht falsch verstanden zu werden: Ja ich war und bin gegen den Begriff "Spassangler". Nicht, weil ich die Intention dahinter falsch finde und nicht, weil ich die Definition von Thomas falsch finde.
Ich habe selbst Spaß am Angeln und ich angel auch unter Anderem aus Freude an ebendiesem. 
Aber der Begriff Spassangler reduziert mich als Angler allein darauf und das will ich nicht. Genausowenig wie ich mich als Sportangler bezeichnen will. Ich bin doch auch kein Spaßbürger oder ein Spaßarbeiter oder Lustdemonstrant oder was weiß ich - es ist kein Fehler an etwas Spaß zu haben, aber ich will nicht auf allein diesen reduziert werden.
Der Begriff "Angler" sollte positiv geprägt sein - ein zweifelhaftes Synonym dafür zu finden (Denn letztendlich angelt jeder hier auch aus Spaß) ist mMn nicht zweckdienlich.
#h


----------



## spin-paule (23. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Klar, ich habe oft massive Glückshormonausschüttungen beim angeln. Hat das mit der Definition von "Spaß" etwas zu tun? Mit Sicherheit!

Dennoch betrachte ich den Begriff "Spaßangeln" kritisch, da er im Denkgewichse vieler Menschen impliziert, dass ein Spaßangler Spaß am Quälen von Fischen, Würmern etc. verspürt - ohne tieferen Sinn. Ebenso dekadent wie viele Auswüchse der sogenannten "Spaßgesellschaft".

Jenseits der Spaßdefinition betrachte ich meine Angelei gerne als "Psychohygiene" zum Ausgleich für den Stress bei der Arbeit. Manchmal nur ein halbes Stündchen zum Feierabend reichen aus, um mich zu erden und die innere Anspannung abzulegen. 

Demnach sollte meine Krankenkasse mir eigentlich einen Zuschuß fürs Angeln gewähren - als Prophylaxe gegen psychische Erkrankung, Burnout etc.

TL
Paul


----------



## NedRise (23. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Ich kann eure Einwände verstehen, aber findet Ihre es nicht auch albern jemanden vorzuwerfen er ist ein "Spassangeler".

Das ist doch echt absurd...


----------



## Petrusjünger (23. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



> der Begriff Spassangler reduziert mich als Angler allein darauf und das will ich nicht





> Dennoch betrachte ich den Begriff "Spaßangeln" kritisch, da er im Denkgewichse vieler Menschen impliziert,


 
Wir können die Begriffssuche aufgeben, denn es wird nie ein Begriff geben, der

a) nicht reduziert und somit jedem gerecht wird,

b) nicht von anderen Menschen falsch verstanden oder falsch verwendet werden kann, 

weil die "Deutungshoheit" von Begriffen wird immer bei "den anderen" oder der "Masse" liegen, bzw. bei dem was man dafür hält, da man sich selbst bzw. der Anglerschaft nicht zutraut eine gewünschte Begriffsdeutung zu erwirken. 

Mit dieser Begründung kapituliert man natürlich, aber lieber eine Kapitulation als ein vergebliches Anrennen gegen Windmühlen. 


Nehmen wir mal ein Beispiel: Wir würden uns jetzt für einen x-beliebigen neuen Begriff (z.B. "ethischer Angler" oder "freudiger Angler", "xy-Angler", völlig egal was) einigen und damit das besagte (s. Thomas) "Spaßangler" meinen und diesen Begriff im Rahmen unserer Möglichkeiten publizieren und vertreten und dadurch für eine gewisse Bekanntheit dieses Begriffes sorgen. 

Beim nächsten Preeseartikel von Petra würde dieser noch so tolle neue Begriff als Ausgeburt des Bösen mit aufgeführt und natürlich negativ belegt und schwuppdiwupp würden alle wieder meinen "Ne, unter diesem Begriff will ich mich nicht einordnen lassen, denn..."

Ergo: 
Da wir die Deutungshoheit sowieso den anderen überlassen, ist eine Diskussion über einen besseren Begriff verlorene Liebesmühe und sollte uns nicht mehr weiter Zeit stehlen.


----------



## Fr33 (23. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Finde auch, dass die Vorwürfe jmd Angelt aus Spaß - eigentlich schon wieder zum Lachen sind! Was ist daran schlimm, dass Angeln spaß macht? Lebewesen "quälen" zum Spaß.... okey... fangen wir mal ab über den Tellerrand zu schauen....aber das interessiert ja keinen.

Also schauen wir nur auf Angler? Kommt schon....


----------



## Lazarus (23. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



NedRise schrieb:


> Ich kann eure Einwände verstehen, aber findet Ihre es nicht auch albern jemanden vorzuwerfen er ist ein "Spassangeler".


Der _Begriff_ als solcher ist albern und eindeutig negativ konnotiert. Das hat nichts mit Deutungshoheit zu tun, sondern einfach mit den Feinheiten der deutschen Sprache.

Ich bin bei Ebay schließlich auch kein "Spaßbieter", selbst wenn mir das Einkaufen in der Bucht durchaus Spaß macht.


----------



## Andal (23. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



NedRise schrieb:


> Ich kann eure Einwände verstehen, aber findet Ihre es nicht auch albern jemanden vorzuwerfen er ist ein "Spassangeler".
> 
> Das ist doch echt absurd...



Keiner wirft irgendwem vor, ein Spassangler nach der Definition von Thomas zu sein, da wir das ja alle sind. Die Kritik liegt an der Missverständlichkeit des Begriffes an sich. Das Vorauswort "Spass" vermittelt nun mal den Anschein von flach und denkbefreit. Ist halt so.


----------



## Purist (23. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



Andal schrieb:


> Das Vorauswort "Spass" vermittelt nun mal den Anschein von flach und denkbefreit. Ist halt so.



Es erweckt auch eher den Eindruck, ohne tieferen Sinn zu angeln, folglich: Fischen nachzustellen, ausschließlich um Spass dabei zu haben. Quasi der Fisch als Objekt, dass dem Spass des Menschen zu dienen hat.


----------



## daci7 (23. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



NedRise schrieb:


> Ich kann eure Einwände verstehen, aber findet Ihre es nicht auch albern jemanden vorzuwerfen er ist ein "Spassangeler".
> 
> Das ist doch echt absurd...


 
Es geht um die Reduktion auf den Spaß am Angeln. Genausowenig wie (die meisten) Spaßbeziehungen führen - auch wenn der Spaß oder die Lust oder die Freude oder das Wohlbefinden oder was auch immer doch in jeder intakten Beziehung vorhanden sein sollte.


----------



## Fr33 (23. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

@ Lazarus

Du kannst doch nicht Ebay (Geschäftsvorgang) mit Angeln (Hobby) vergleichen..... das sind 2 verschiedene Dinge (zumindest für mich). 

ich finde es schade, dass einige von euch Angeln nur als Mittel zum Zweck sehen (Nahrungserwerb).... dabei steht das in keinerlei Relation vom Mittelaufwand zum Ertrag!

@ all

Okey... ändern wir "Spassangler" in "Angler aus Überzeugung" ... klingt das nun besser, obwohl es vom Inhalt ebenso zerschossen werden kann?


----------



## Andal (23. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Jetzt denkt bitte einmal zurück. Mit wem kam denn der Bergriff der spasshabenden Spassgesellschaft auf? Richtig. in den 80ern mit den Poppern!

Mir stellt es heute noch die Haare (die paar, die mir geblieben sind) auf, wenn ich an dieses Volk denke. Und da soll ich mich auch nur ansatzweise wohlfühlen, wenn man mich entfernt in diese Spass-Schublade reinpacken will?


----------



## Petrusjünger (23. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

"Angler aus Überzeugung"
Klingt ja schon richtig triebhaft. 
Jetzt  quälen die die armen Fische nicht nur aus (unüberlegtem) Fun (den man ja noch nachempfinden könnte)  sondern noch richtig bewusst und mit Überzeugung. So oder so ähnlich wird man dann diesen Begriff zerpflügen.


----------



## NedRise (23. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Ihr habt Recht, ich kann diese "Spasspetaner" auch nicht ernst nehmen und breche bei deren Argumenten in schallendes Gelächter aus.

Aktion ist ja auch beendet, find ich schade weil man vor das Button selbst was hinschreiben konnte und so eine eigene Definition hatte. Wie gesagt ich kann die Einwände nachvollziehen und letztendlich würde da keiner differenzieren und es wären wieder die doofen Angler.

Allerdings können mich irgendwelche selbstgerechten Leute echt mal kreuzweise. Die haben sowieso keine Ahnung worum es beim angeln geht. In meinem Bekanntenkreis meinen die Leute ich hätte einen Spleen weil ich angeln gehe, keiner findet es irgendwie verwerflich, ausser eine Bekannte die bei den Tierrechtsfanatikern heimisch ist. Aber sie lässt mich mit dem Thema in ruhe und wir kommen ansonsten gut miteinander aus, und haben eben unterschidliche Weltanschaungen.

Gruss.

Michael


----------



## Martin70 (23. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

So eine Diskussion ist doch albern. 
Jedes Hobby hat auch seine Schattenseiten. Was ist mit den motorsportlern, die jede Menge Abgase Produzieren? Das ist auch nicht gut für Flora und Fauna, aber eben nur Indirekt. Und da werden auch Vögel und Karnickel platt gefahren, aber die Zählt keiner. Angler setzten halt fische zurück, weil das Fangen den Reiz ausmacht. Wer nur angeln geht, um an den fisch zu kommen, der kann besser an die Kühltheke im Supermarkt gehen.
Ich gehe angeln, weil es spass macht den fisch an der Rute zu spüren. Und wenn dann der Fisch noch für mich verwertbar ist, dann nehme ich ihn auch mit. Hechte von 1,2m gehören aber sicher nicht zu den Fischen, die mit nach Hause dürfen. Und karpfen über 5 kg auch nicht. Trotzdem ist es schön, so einen am Haken zu haben. Würden aber alle Grossen Fische von jedem mitgenommen werden, dann wäre das auch wieder nicht richtig, weil dann irgendwann die Bestände schlechter werden. So gesehen können wir machen was wir wollen, wir bleiben die bösen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Lazarus (23. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Du kannst doch nicht Ebay (Geschäftsvorgang) mit Angeln (Hobby) vergleichen..... das sind 2 verschiedene Dinge (zumindest für mich).


Es geht nicht um den sachlichen Vergleich, sondern darum, was der Begriff in der deutschen Sprache bedeutet. 

Wer unbedingt Spaßangeln will, ist hier ganz gut aufgehoben:
http://www.fischzucht-koenigssee.de/deu/erlebnis/erlebniswelt/spa%DFangeln.html #h



Fr33 schrieb:


> ich finde es schade, dass einige von euch Angeln nur als Mittel zum Zweck sehen (Nahrungserwerb).... dabei steht das in keinerlei Relation vom Mittelaufwand zum Ertrag!


Gehst du Pilze sammeln? Wenn ja, weißt du, dass es einfach Spaß macht, im Wald nach den Leckerchen zu suchen. 
Es gibt natürlich auch Leute, die nur mit der Kamera rausgehen, aber die allermeisten verbinden das Angenehme (suchen der Pilze) mit dem Nützlichen - dem Verzehr.
Gestern habe ich in über 4 Stunden 3 Pfund Steinpilze gefunden. Also keine Relation zum Ertrag. Na und?

Ähnlich ist es (für mich) beim Angeln. Ökonomisch absoluter Unfug, aber es bereitet Freude, auch Spaß, ja! Der Verzehr rundet das Gesamterlebnis dann ab.



Fr33 schrieb:


> Okey... ändern wir "Spassangler" in "Angler aus Überzeugung" ... klingt das nun besser, obwohl es vom Inhalt ebenso zerschossen werden kann?


Klingt viel, viel besser. Und ist nicht von vorne herein negativ besetzt.
In einem Forum brauche ich einen solchen Button aber grundsätzlich nicht, weil doch (fast) jeder hier aus Freude, Spaß oder Leidenschaft angelt. Wem wollte ich mit dem Schild was beweisen?

Aber wahrscheinlich geht es ja auch gar nicht darum, sondern um die Provokation. Dafür ist das Wort "Spaßangler" aber wirklich gut geeignet.


----------



## Merlin (23. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



Lazarus schrieb:


> In einem Forum brauche ich einen solchen Button aber grundsätzlich nicht, weil doch (fast) jeder hier aus Freude, Spaß oder Leidenschaft angelt. Wem wollte ich mit dem Schild was beweisen?
> 
> Aber wahrscheinlich geht es ja auch gar nicht darum, sondern um die Provokation. Dafür ist das Wort "Spaßangler" aber wirklich gut geeignet.


 

Genau das ist der springende Punkt !!


----------



## Petrusjünger (23. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um den sachlichen Vergleich, sondern darum, was der Begriff in der deutschen Sprache bedeutet.


 
Etwas Ehrlichkeit in der Debatte täte uns gut, denn die Wortbedeutung von Spaß ist es sicher nicht, eher wohl die Befürchtung über manche Interpretationen, denen man sich nicht stellen will.


Der Duden sagt zu Spaß schlicht folgendes:




http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/Spasz
ausgelassen-scherzhafte, lustige Äußerung, Handlung o. Ä., die auf Heiterkeit, Gelächter abzielt; Scherz
Freude, Vergnügen, das man an einem bestimmten Tun hat
Vereinfacht also 
1. Scherz, Schabernack (hier eindeutig nicht gemeint) 
2. Freude an einem bestimmten Tun (hier gemeint) 

Beide der möglichen Bedeutungen sind also positiv belegt. 
Also woran haperts' dann? #q


----------



## ernie1973 (28. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*

NUR aus Freude am Angeln zu angeln wird leider nicht mehr lange möglich sein - ob mit oder ohne gutem Verband!

Wie wir uns möglichst viele Freiheiten erhalten, DASS sollte die Frage sein!



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier geht's weder um c+r, noch um Wettfischen.
> 
> ...und WER wird angezeigt, wenn nicht die Kollegen, die nicht gerade zum Verzehr angeln?...wer könnte das primär denn so sein???....vielleicht Releaser & Wettfischer?
> 
> ...






Ich hoffe, der Bezug ist nun klar geworden - ist nämlich *nicht* OFF-Topic - sondern AUCH der Grund, warum wir die Probleme haben, die wir Angler da z.Zt. haben!


Es sind nicht immer nur die luschigen Verbände, die alles in Schuld sind - sondern auch wir Angler selbst, durch die Art und Weise, WIE wir angeln und uns präsentieren!!!


Petri!


Ernie


----------



## gründler (28. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Wie ich mein Hobby bewahre?

Ich fahr mehr und mehr ins Ausland,und dem Gutmenschen in DE.zeig ich nen Mittelfinger.

Und ganz ehrlich,ich hoffe mittlerweile das es hier schnellstens zu einem kompletten Verbot kommt,nix mehr Angeln in DE. was anderes hat dieses Land auch nicht verdient.


Ps: So langsam könnte man nachdenken Petra zu unterstützen,die wissen wenigstens wie man es anstellt.

#h


----------



## Stefff (28. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



gründler schrieb:


> Wie ich mein Hobby bewahre?
> 
> Ich fahr mehr und mehr ins Ausland,und dem Gutmenschen in DE.zeig ich nen Mittelfinger.
> 
> ...



Servus,

ich hoffe das ist nicht wirklich dein ERNST.
Ansonsten|peinlich|peinlich!!!!

Mit der Einstellung zeigst du auch deinen Anglerkollegen den Mittelfinger!
Entzieh dich ruhig der Diskussion, behalte aber dann auch solch eine Meinung für dich und fahr ins Ausland!

Gute Fahrt!!


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Na ich glaube, das ist eher seeeehr sarkastisch gemeint - mit dem Subtext, dass letztendlich LEIDER wohl NUR ein Generalverbotshammer die ganze Anglerschaft aufwecken,  vereinen und zum Handeln bewegen würde |rolleyes

Und bis dahin wird eben weiter ge-grabengekämpft, ge-90000-zanderruten gesucht, ge-bessergeangelt, ge-knüppelt, ge-post oder ge-wobblergespielt.

Mit anderen Worten: Dieser in sich uneinige Sauhaufen wird erst dann merken, was Sache war (bzw. hätte sein sollen), wenn es endgültig zu spät ist.


----------



## gründler (28. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Na ich glaube, das ist eher seeeehr sarkastisch gemeint - mit dem Subtext, dass letztendlich LEIDER wohl NUR ein Generalverbotshammer die ganze Anglerschaft aufwecken, vereinen und zum Handeln bewegen würde |rolleyes
> 
> Und bis dahin wird eben weiter ge-grabengekämpft, ge-90000-zanderruten gesucht, ge-bessergeangelt, ge-knüppelt, ge-post oder ge-wobblergespielt.
> 
> Mit anderen Worten: Dieser in sich uneinige Sauhaufen wird erst dann merken, was Sache war (bzw. hätte sein sollen), wenn es endgültig zu spät ist.


 

#6


|wavey:


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



gründler schrieb:


> Wie ich mein Hobby bewahre?
> 
> Ich fahr mehr und mehr ins Ausland,und dem Gutmenschen in DE.zeig ich nen Mittelfinger.
> 
> ...





Stefff schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich hoffe das ist nicht wirklich dein ERNST.
> Ansonsten|peinlich|peinlich!!!!
> ...




An Gründlers Posting ist überhaupt nix peinlich. Es ist die unumgängliche Kapitulation vor einem Haufen überwiegend selbstgerechter Angler, die sich untereinander nicht die Butter auf dem Brot gönnen, die Ihre (Schein)moral per Gesetz allen anderen aufzwingen wollen, oder glauben, sich der allgemeinen Entwicklung durch ignorieren entziehen zu können. 
Es ist die Kapitulation vor denjenigen die naiv genug sind zu glauben, alles würde schon nicht so schlimm kommen, oder die tatsächlich der Meinung sind, die Hatz auf Angler hätte ein Ende, wenn alle nur noch zum Nahrungserwerb fischen. 

Ich hoffe ebenfalls, und berechtigt, dass das Angeln in Deutschland bald komplett verboten wird. Es geschieht Euch mehr als Recht.

Leid tun mir dann nur die wenigen alleingelassenen, die sich gewehrt und die gemahnt haben, und zu weit weg vom Ausland leben, um dort wenigstens ab und zu ihrem Hobby nachgehen zu können.


----------



## Stefff (29. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> An Gründlers Posting ist überhaupt nix peinlich. Es ist die unumgängliche Kapitulation vor einem Haufen überwiegend selbstgerechter Angler, die sich untereinander nicht die Butter auf dem Brot gönnen, die Ihre (Schein)moral per Gesetz allen anderen aufzwingen wollen, oder glauben, sich der allgemeinen Entwicklung durch ignorieren entziehen zu können.
> Es ist die Kapitulation vor denjenigen die naiv genug sind zu glauben, alles würde schon nicht so schlimm kommen, oder die tatsächlich der Meinung sind, die Hatz auf Angler hätte ein Ende, wenn alle nur noch zum Nahrungserwerb fischen.
> 
> Ich hoffe ebenfalls, und berechtigt, dass das Angeln in Deutschland bald komplett verboten wird. Es geschieht Euch mehr als Recht.
> ...



Na bitte ,
fahrt ins Ausland, gibt`s eben mehr Platz in Deutschland für uns zum Angeln.
Seit bitte nicht so naiv zu glauben, dass dann die deutschen überall noch willkommen sind.
Auch da wird sich dann was ändern, wenn der große Run auf bestimmte Angelläner los geht.
Der deutsche "Ausbeutefischer" ist sowieso schon nicht mehr überall gern gesehen.
Tragt unseren schlechten Ruf ruhig in die weite Welt hinaus,
denn auch unter denen die ins Ausland fahren werden die schwarzen Schafe nicht fernbleiben und immer mehr werden und mit ihrem Verhalten dafür sorgen, es den anderen schwer zu machen!

Wie gesagt, Gute Fahrt!

P.s.: weiß jetzt nicht ob uns so eine Einstellung unbedingt mehr hilft? Aber jedem seine Meinung!

Grüße ins Ausland! Stefff!


----------



## NedRise (29. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Hi Steff,

irgendwann wird es kein Platz Problem mehr geben eher wird es an den Möglichkeiten happern.

Deine beiden Vorposter haben hier schonmal eine Entwicklung mitgemacht nach einem TV Bericht die viele in Ihrem angeln beschränkt hat. Damals dachten die Verantwortlichen auch Sie müssten nur die "schwarzen Schafe" ausmustern dann wird sich schon alles richten z.B. Wettkampfangelr.

Übrigens haben damals die Stipper den meisten Umsatz in der Industrie gemacht, da sind erstmal grosse Umsätze weggebrochen nach dem Wettkampf verbot.

Dieses wurde irgendwann von den Karpfenanglern wieder aufgefangen, und viele ehemalige Wettkampfangler sind zum Karpfenangeln gewechselt. Wer keine Paralellen zur heutigen Situation erkennen kann ist selber schuld.

Deswegen die pessimistische Stimmung der beiden Koleggen und die beiden haben mehr pro Angeln unternommen als wir beide zusammen, behaupte ich mal.

Ist nicht Böse gemeint doch die "Feinde" sitzen wirklich woanders.

LG.

Michael

P.S.

Ausserdem bin ich wirklich der Meinung das Deutschland wirklich das erste Land der welt sein könnte in dem das angeln Verboten werden könnte.


----------



## Stefff (29. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Sevus nedrise,

will/wollte hier keine Verdienste in Frage stellen,
nur einige Posts kommentieren bzw. meine Sicht dazu äußern.

Wenn allerdings Akitvismus in zu hohem Pessimismus umschlägt, dann ist die Luft eh schon raus!
Denke mal "schwarz sehen" ok, aber hilft uns sowas weiter??


Schön`Sonntag!


----------



## NedRise (29. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Dir auch schönen Sonntag..#h


----------



## gründler (29. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



Stefff schrieb:


> Sevus nedrise,
> 
> will/wollte hier keine Verdienste in Frage stellen,
> nur einige Posts kommentieren bzw. meine Sicht dazu äußern.
> ...


 

Ich wünsch dir viel Kraft bei deinem "Kampf".

Ralle ich und nen paar andere haben ca.30J.gekämpft getan gemacht......und haben da oben mitgemischt.

Gedankt hat man es "uns/mir" mit Drohungen an der family Sachbeschädigung Angriffe...etc.

Kämpf du ruhig... mein Segen haste und von Ralle glaub ich auch das er dir diesen seinen schenkt.

Wir werden ja irgendwann sehen wer recht behalten wird,und ich hoffe ich und Ralf haben unrecht,nur ich glaube wir werden leider recht behalten.


Dir nen schönen Innland aufenthalt,wenn magst schicken wir dir auch ne Karte mit nen dicken Hecht drauf oder volle Setzkescher oder oder oder.



Ps:Ich habe das glück genau da zu wohnen wo ich in alle richtungen Pl DK NL nur ca.3 Std fahrtzeit habe,und Ralle fährt schon jetzt lieber nach NL er hat es auch nicht so weit.

#h


----------



## Stefff (29. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



gründler schrieb:


> Ich wünsch dir viel Kraft bei deinem "Kampf".
> 
> Ralle ich und nen paar andere haben ca.30J.gekämpft getan gemacht......und haben da oben mitgemischt.
> Da mach ich euch auch nichts strittig!
> ...




Nicht´s für ungut, konnte nur mit solchen Äußerungen nichts anfangen. 
War etwas geschockt und entäuscht, und habe das geäußert was sich viele warscheinlich nur dachten.
So bin ich halt! Und dort ist auch ein großer teil des  Problems, viele halten mit ihrer Meinung hinterm Berg und mekern hinten rum!
Ich bin jemand der gern mal seine Meinung kund tut, egal ob angenehm oder nicht! Ich weiß aber auch das man vom den "hintenrummekerern" keine Rückendeckung erwarten kann!
Solche Leute haben meist keine eigene Meinung!
Deshalb diskutier ich hier mit Leuten die eine solche haben, aber teilen muß ich diese dewegen nicht!

Nicht mehr, aber auch nicht weniger!

Petri Heil, egel wo auf der Welt!
Aber ich bleib Deutschland und meiner Linie, was das Angeln angeht, hoffentlich noch lange treu!

Grüße!


----------



## lute (29. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

Geht denn nicht jeder Angeln, weils ihm Spaß macht? 
Genauso wie der Jäger auf die Jagt geht, weil es ihm Spaß macht.
Nahrungserwerb ist ein netter Nebeneffekt, was gibt es schon besseres als einen frischen Fisch, welcher für Leute die nicht grade an der Küste wohnen käuflich nicht zu erwerben ist.
Aber realistisch gesehen ist Angeln überhaupt nicht rentabel im Verhältniss von den Kosten zur Ausbeute. Die meisten Angler dürften weit mehr investieren, als der Fisch dann im Supermarkt kostet. Wir hatten hier ja erst kürzlich die Umfrage, wer wie viel im Jahr investiert.

Naja, unsere Politik ist halt komisch.
Ich sag nur, Grüne Plakette, e-Zigarette, Glühbirne, Rauchverbote, Killerspiele usw.
Vielleicht sollten wir  mal demonstrieren gehen, die Community hier ist ja nicht grade klein.

Das Argument gegen "Spaßangler", dass diese aus Spaß Tiere quälen, finde ich ziemlich daneben.
Menschen halten sich zum Spaß auch Kaninchen zuhause, welche im Rudel auf eine Wiese gehören. Oder Hunde in einer Großstadt, wo diese ihren Jagttrieb nicht ausleben können. Oder Katzen in einer Wohnung, welche eigentlich viel lieber streunern würden. Oder Hamster in kleinen Käfigen, welche eigentlich pro Nacht 10km Auslauf brauchen. Oder Fische in viel zu kleinen Aquarien, mit nicht angepassten Wasserwerten und unnatürlichen Besatzmischungen. 
Alles einfach nur so zum Spaß.
 Soviel "Tierquälerei" welche Gesellschaftlich anerkannt wird, weil es _(allen_) Spaß macht, bzw weil es sich hier nicht nur um eine kleine Randgruppe handelt.




Ralle 24 schrieb:


> An Gründlers Posting ist überhaupt nix peinlich. Es ist die unumgängliche Kapitulation vor einem Haufen überwiegend  selbstgerechter Angler, die sich untereinander nicht die Butter auf dem  Brot gönnen, die Ihre (Schein)moral per Gesetz allen anderen aufzwingen  wollen, oder glauben, sich der allgemeinen Entwicklung durch ignorieren entziehen zu können.


Wahre Worte. Youtube ist der beste Beweis dafür, wo sich die Leute wohl noch anonymer fühlen als in einem Forum. Unter jedem  amateur Video wimmelt es von Kommentaren irgendwelcher Vögel, die im Bezug auf den Umgang mit dem Fisch wirklich alles besser wissen und besser können. Und wehe es wird in dem Video ein Fisch abgeschlagen.
Ich will nicht wissen,  wie sich diese Leute selbst am Wasser verhalten.


----------



## Dsrwinmag (30. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*



lute schrieb:


> Naja, unsere Politik ist halt komisch.
> Ich sag nur, Grüne Plakette, e-Zigarette, Glühbirne, Rauchverbote, Killerspiele usw.
> Vielleicht sollten wir  mal demonstrieren gehen, die Community hier ist ja nicht grade klein.


Naja, es hätte noch weitaus "komischer" kommen können...

Als 6-Zylinderfahrer, Dampfer, Gastronom, Konsolenzocker, Legalwaffenbesitzer, Listenhundebesitzer und Angler kann ich dir sagen, dass  Aufbegehren nur wirklich sein kann, wenn Einigkeit im Lager herrscht.

Für mächtige, faschistoide Gutmenschen ist es ein Leichtes, einen Keil dazwischen zu treiben, mit progressiver Regulierung immer stärker zu separieren, bis kein Widerstand mehr übrig ist. 
(fahr n' Lupo; dampf nikotinfrei; hab n' Speiselokal; spiel nur Tetris; schieß nur Kleinkaliber; trage meinen nur rum;...)

Würden intolerante, dumme Menschen nicht in den Brunnen p~ssen, aus dem sie trinken... 
(...so müsste ich, nach dem nächsten Amoklauf, nicht die meisten Kracher von Sportschützen-WBK auf Jagdschein umschreiben lassen)

So weit sind wir hier noch nicht vorangeschritten, aber nahe dran. Denn ist eine Randgruppe erst einmal von einer Krankheit befallen ("CATCH A Disease"), kann das ganz schnell gehen.

Es ist mir völlig egal, wie viele Fische der Karpfenangler gegenüber zurücksetzt!
Wenn er jedoch als selbsternannter Tierschützer missionierend "catch and Release" ins Land schreit und nach jedem Fisch seine Visage samt degeneriertem Mastschwein, am besten noch vorm Abhaken, auf YouTube, Facebook, usw. stellen muss und jedem neurotischen Gutmenschen frei zugänglich macht, gefährdet er mein geliebtes Hobby massiv.
Derjenige, der sich öffentlich als Spaßangler bezeichnet und fernab gesetzlich verankerter Vorgaben propagiert, ebenfalls. 

Der Spaß, sofern der hierzulande generell existenzberechtigt ist, bleibt nur über das Stichwort "Hege" erhalten und nicht mit Videos von krankhaft geltungsbedürftigen, tollen Hechten, die mit "ihrer engen Schußgruppe im Hasenohr" herumwedeln und einen auf Tierschützer machen!


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Dsrwinmag


----------



## joedreck (30. September 2013)

*AW: Aus Freude am Angeln*

leider kann ich diesen ganzen absatz bzgl. youtube nicht als signatur übernehmen. 

VIELEN DANK FÜR DIESEN POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

